# OK-Seite ohne Preis okay?



## Anonymous (20 März 2005)

Hallo,

eine Freundin hat sich einen Dialer eingefangen bzw. ihn sich absichtlich heruntergeladen, um Zugriff auf .....de zu bekommen.

Ich habe mir die OK Seite nun mal angesehen, dort steht aber direkt kein Preis, selbst unter Anbieterinformation ist kein Preis zu finden. Ist das Gesetzes-konform oder kann man da Widerspruch einlegen?

Gruss
Michael

_ URL gelöscht, da kommerziell 
sieh NUB 
modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2005)

das ist die erste Seite , auf der dritten Seite steht der Preis

cp


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 März 2005)

Du  bzw Deine Freunden steht vor dem Problem, dass dies nach Deutschem Recht zwar vermutlich wettbewerbswidrig ist, und somit durch Konkurrenten wie auch Verbraucherschutzverbänden Unterlassung gefordert weden kann. Nur leider bringt Dir das als Konsument zunächst rein gar nichts. Ansonsten erste Hilfe anschauen und lesen...
TSCN


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Bitte etwas genauer hinsehen: Auf der s....n.de befindet sich die Preisangabe auf der Startseite (also kein Grund für wettbewerbswidrig) und natürlich außerdem wie vorgeschrieben auf dem 3.Ok Fenster

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

...und der Preis so sagenhaft deutlich (der screenshot täuscht da eher).
Auf der nach unten offenen _Richterskala_ für Preisdeutlichkeit würde ich sagen: eher ein "deutlicher" Preishinweis (kein scrollen nötig) (das gilt aber nur, wenn der Nutzer das auch _genau so_ gekriegt hat - und nicht anders.



			
				der anbieter der seite schrieb:
			
		

> ...etwas genauer hinsehen...


...hat was von Realsatire...


----------



## tuxedo (20 März 2005)

Nach der am 16.3.2005 in Kraft getretenen Verordnung, wäre der Dialer - wenn er neu wäre - nicht registrierungsfähig, denn er hält die beiden Bestimmungen unter B.II.8 und B.I.4 nicht ein:



> Zitat:
> Die aktuellen Informationen über die bei Nutzung des betreffenden Mehrwertdienstes zur Anwendung kommenden Tarife/Entgelte müssen vor Bezug des Dialers dem Nutzer durch den Mehrwertdiensteanbieter in geeigneter Weise entgelfrei mitgeteilt werden. (Zitatende)
> 
> Wichtig hier: VOR BEZUG DES DIALERS
> ...



Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Nur ist der Dialer VOR dem 16.3.2005 registriert worden und für diesen gilt die Übergangsfrist von 3 Monaten.

DAY


----------



## A John (20 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...und der Preis so sagenhaft deutlich (der screenshot täuscht da eher).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deutlich ist er in der Tat. Allerdings nur für Leute mit geübtem Dialerblick.
Wer sich etwas mit dem Milieu beschäftigt, merkt schon am typischen PP- Layout und dem plumpen Werbegefasel, dass da eine Bombe tickt. Da sucht man dann ganz automatisch, "ob es irgendwo steht".
Das ist wie bei den Faltprospekten mit der unvergesslichen Busreise mit wertvollen Geschenken und den unverbindlichen Warenpräsentationen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## tuxedo (20 März 2005)

> Nur ist der Dialer VOR dem 16.3.2005 registriert worden und für diesen gilt die Übergangsfrist von 3 Monaten.
> 
> DAY



Jau, schon klar.
Deswegen habe ich ja den Konjunktiv in meinem Posting gewählt. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Na dann passt ja alles  0 

DAY


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ist der Dialer VOR dem 16.3.2005 registriert worden und für diesen gilt die Übergangsfrist von 3 Monaten.


Für den Dialer gilt die Übergangsfrist. Wir reden aber vom Bezugsfenster, welches naturgemäß nicht Bestandteil des Dialers sein kann, weil es zuvor angezeigt wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Dialer gilt die Übergangsfrist. Wir reden aber vom Bezugsfenster, welches naturgemäß nicht Bestandteil des Dialers sein kann, weil es zuvor angezeigt wird.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



  Dann versuch mal den Dialer OHNE Bezugsfenster zu starten!

DAY


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Dann versuch mal den Dialer OHNE Bezugsfenster zu starten!


Was soll daran schwierig sein?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil die 3 OK Fenster zusammengehören.

1.OK:  "Durch Ihre Bestätigung stimmen Sie dem Bezug des Anwählprogrammes zu"   d.h. durch Eingabe von "OK" wird der DIALER auf den PC installiert.

2.OK: "Möchten Sie das Anwählprogramm öffnen"  d.h. möchten Sie den DIALER auf Ihrem PC starten

3. OK: "Um den Premiumbereich uneingeschränkt nutzen zu können, tippen Sie in das folgene Feld OK ein"  d.h. kostenpflichtiger Eintritt in den Premium-Bereich


Wenn man den Dialer OHNE 1. und 2.OK Fenster öffnen könnte, dann wäre der Dialer nicht rechtskonform. Außerdem wird im 1.OK Fenster der Hash-Wert des jeweiligen DIALERS angezeigt. Somit gehört das 1.OK Fenster ZUM Dialer.

DAY


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man den Dialer OHNE 1. und 2.OK Fenster öffnen könnte, dann wäre der Dialer nicht rechtskonform. Außerdem wird im 1.OK Fenster der Hash-Wert des jeweiligen DIALERS angezeigt. Somit gehört das 1.OK Fenster ZUM Dialer.


Ist das die Fortsetzung der Satire?

Zu einem ordnungsgemäßen Dialerüberfall gehören natürlich die 3 Fenster in dieser Reihenfolge. Das war aber nicht die Frage.

Im registrierten Dialer sind das 2. und 3. Fenster enthalten, das 1. naturgemäß NICHT. Das Bezugsfenster ist von der Binärversion des Dialers unabhängig. Es wird nicht registriert und wird vom Anbieter verantwortlich nach den Vorgaben gestaltet.

Da es nicht dem Registrierungsverfahren unterliegt, genießt es auch nicht den Zeitaufschub von 3 Monaten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Ich habe jetzt leider keine Zeit die ganze Verordnung nochmals durchzulesen, aber ich glaube daß hier sogar auch schon mal bestätigt wurde, daß die bestehenden Dialer (1. 2. und 3.OK) so bleiben können bis zum 16.6.   Eine 3-monatige Übergangsfrist für alte Dialer hätte ja auch wenig Sinn, wenn es dann quasi keine Übergangsfrist gibt wenn der Preis sofort schon im 1.OK Fenster genannt werden muss.

DAY


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 3-monatige Übergangsfrist für alte Dialer hätte ja auch wenig Sinn, wenn es dann quasi keine Übergangsfrist gibt wenn der Preis sofort schon im 1.OK Fenster genannt werden muss.


Die Übergangsfrist ist keine Schonzeit für Abzocker, sondern nachvollziehbarer Bestandsschutz und für die Binärversionen der Dialer wohl notwendig. Die Registrierung benötigt Zeit und die Behörde könnte die fristgerechte Neuregistrierung wohl nicht schaffen. Weiter können Dialer bei Verbrauchern noch installiert sein.

Das Bezugsfenster wird online generiert und ist "immer frisch". Das benötigt keinen Bestandsschutz. Die Funktion der Preisinformation kann durch einen Parameter einfach aktiviert werden.

Dies kann mit minimalem Aufwand an einer Stelle durch den Anbieter innerhalb von Minuten geschehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (20 März 2005)

Der Preis von s***n.de ist nur dann ohne Scrollen zu sehen, wenn die Auflösung nicht zu gering ist (Unter 1024x768 wird's problematisch), Vollbild eingestellt ist und man sollte auch nicht zu viele Symbolleisten bzw. zu große Symbole diese darstellen lassen.

Nichtsdestotrotz: Solch eine Preisangabe hätte nur einen Sinn, wenn es klar wäre, dass bei (fast) jedem Webangebot was zu bezahlen ist.

So dient diese Preisangabe nur als unfreiwillige Satire.


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Wie gesagt, ich habe leider nicht die Zeit mir die ganze Verfügung nochmals duchzulesen. Ich denke aber trotzdem nicht, daß die Verfügung für da 1.OK Fenster eine Ausnahme gemacht hat. Wenn Du ja Zeit hast, dann kannst Du den Absatz wo das in der Verfügung beschrieben ist, gerne posten.

DAY


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke aber trotzdem nicht, daß die Verfügung für da 1.OK Fenster eine Ausnahme gemacht hat.


Wir sind uns ja schon einig. 

Es gibt eben die Ausnahme für das 1. Fenster nicht. Für den Dialer mit seinem 2. und 3. Fenster gibt es ausnahmsweise die Fristverlängerung von 3 Monaten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis von s***n.de ist nur dann ohne Scrollen zu sehen, wenn die Auflösung nicht zu gering ist (Unter 1024x768 wird's problematisch), Vollbild eingestellt ist und man sollte auch nicht zu viele Symbolleisten bzw. zu große Symbole diese darstellen lassen.



Mit 1024x768 und 3 eingestellten Symbolleisten kann ich den Preis ohne Probleme gut lesen.

DAY


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

Hier ist noch so ein tolles Beispiel mit gut lesbarer Preisinformation vom 6.4.04.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke aber trotzdem NICHT, daß die Verfügung für das 1.OK Fenster eine Ausnahme gemacht hat - sondern alle 3 OK Fenster gleichbehandelt.

Entweder gilt die Verfügung für alle 3 OK Fenster oder für keines, da die 3 Ok Fenster sinngemäß zusammengehören.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist noch so ein tolles Beispiel mit gut lesbarer Preisinformation vom 6.4.04.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Mensch, dieses gezeigte Layout ist schon fast 1 Jahr alt !
Außerdem finde ich, daß der Preis auch dort lesbar ist.

DAY


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder gilt die Verfügung für alle 3 OK Fenster oder für keines, da die 3 Ok Fenster sinngemäß zusammengehören.


Die Verfügung enthält Vorgaben für alle drei Fenster und wurde am 17.3.05 rechtswirksam. Es gibt Bestandsschutz für vorher REGISTRIERTE DIALER und damit für das dort integrierte 2. und 3. Fenster.

Alle Vorgaben ohne Bestandsschutz gelten jetzt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, dieses gezeigte Layout ist schon fast 1 Jahr alt !


Hatten Verbraucher vor einem Jahr eine bessere Sehschärfe?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Normallfall wird die Sehschärfe von Menschen mit zunehmenden Alter schwächer   

Ich habe mir mal die Verfügung angesehen. Ich denke, da sollte mal ein unabhängiger Jurist diese Verfügung durchlesen.  Die Verfügung ist hier leider nicht eindeutig auf das 1.OK Fenster eingegangen, aber vom Sinn her, müsste es bedeuten, daß alle 3 OK Fenster für die Übergangszeit gemeint sind. Eine Übergangsfrist bedeutet für mich sinngemäß, daß die bestehenden Projekte nach dieser Übergangsfrist diese neuen Bestimmungen erfüllen müssen - und nicht schon früher.

Ist es nicht so, daß MP von der RegTP die Hashcodes anfordert und somit die Dialer "registriert" ?  Da der Hashcode am 1.OK Fenster steht, müsste dann logisch gesehen, auch das 1.OK Fenster als "Dialer" gemeint sein da sich der Hash-Code auf den Dialer bezieht.

DAY


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht so, daß MP von der RegTP die Hashcodes anfordert und somit die Dialer "registriert" ?  Da der Hashcode am 1.OK Fenster steht, müsste dann logisch gesehen, auch das 1.OK Fenster als "Dialer" gemeint sein da sich der Hash-Code auf den Dialer bezieht.


Jetzt wird es abstrus.

Es ist schon die Behörde, die registriert. Das erste Fenster wird online generiert und zeigt natürlich als Parameter den Hashwert der Dialer mit der Übergangszeit. Das kommt alles dynamisch aus einer Datenbank.

Einfach den Parameter "Preisinformation im 1. Fenster" setzen und fertig.

Oder abwarten, bis die Behörde handelt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Also ich mische mich da nicht ein. Soll die RegTP das mit Mainpean klären.
So viel ich gehört habe, waren bei der Anhörung die RegTP und MP anwesend. Also gehe ich davon aus, daß MP weiß was besprochen wurde und wie die Verordnung zu verstehen ist.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und um (u.A.)  diesen Problemen  zu begegnen, gibst es eben spätestens in drei Monaten für alle 
das Fenster, dass die RegTP vorgibt: Damit sind das die schrecklichen Irritationen und  Probleme der armen 
Mehrwertanbieter von deren geplagten Schultern genommen. Ihr solltet euch darüber 
freuen, dass euch jemand diese Layoutprobleme abnimmt 

cp


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mische mich da nicht ein. Soll die RegTP das mit Mainpean klären.


Schon richtig, dort hat man große Erfahrung im Umgang mit der Behörde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Keine Ahnung um was es damals genau gegangen ist.  Hier gibt es jetzt genaue Vorgaben die MP sicher einhalten wird.

DAY


----------



## tuxedo (20 März 2005)

Bitte um kurze Klärung:

Das Aussehen (Layout) des ersten OK-Fensters wird von MP festgelegt. Richtig? Der Mehrwertanbieter, der dieses OK-Fenster benutzt, kann aber über ein paar Parameter in der URL festlegen, welche Informationen dort angezeigt werden. Insbesondere ob der Preis angezeigt wird oder nicht. Ist das so korrekt wiedergegeben?

Falls dem so ist, dann liegt es auch in der Verantwortung des Mehrwertanbieters, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass alle Mindestinformationen angezeigt werden. Und er kann nicht einfach sagen, jo MP wird schon wissen was zu tun ist.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir mal die Verfügung angesehen. Ich denke, da sollte mal ein unabhängiger Jurist diese Verfügung durchlesen.  Die Verfügung ist hier leider nicht eindeutig auf das 1.OK Fenster eingegangen, aber vom Sinn her, müsste es bedeuten, daß alle 3 OK Fenster für die Übergangszeit gemeint sind.


Was die Verfügung nicht erwähnt, ist auch nicht gemeint.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es jetzt genaue Vorgaben die MP sicher einhalten wird.


Es geht bei der RegTP immer um genaue Vorgeben, die einzuhalten sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Wenn die Vorgaben so genau definiert worden wären, dann müssten wir hier nicht herumdisktuieren ob man im 1.OK Fenster ein Preis stehen muss oder nicht. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber nach logischen Gesichtspunkten müsste mit "Dialer" auch das 1.OK Fenster gemeint sein da es zum Dialer gehört.

DAY


----------



## Wembley (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schrieb ja deswegen "*Unter* 1024x768 wird's problematisch". Als Webmaster weißt du sicher, dass man auf alle möglichen Eventualitäten achten muss (Auflösung, Größe der Windows-Schriftarten, Größe des Bildschirmfensters...), um in fast jeder "Lebenslage" die wichtigen Informationen halbwegs ansehnlich rüberzubringen. Bei den dir wichtigen Sachen ist das der Fall, aber die Preisangabe gehört da sicher nicht dazu. Selbst bei ganz unten sichtbarem Preis, stechen hundert Sachen mehr ins Auge als der Preis mit der "Riesenschrift".

Im Gegenteil, die Preisangabe scheint nur dazu da zu sein für den Fall, dass man irgendwelche lästige Verbraucherschützer oder Kunden genüsslich darauf hinweisen kann, dass der Preis eh da steht und man halt nicht zu blöd zum Lesen sein sollte. Also quasi eine Art der mehr oder weniger subtilen Verhöhnung.


----------



## dvill (20 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Also quasi eine Art der mehr oder weniger subtilen Verhöhnung.


Mehr Respekt wird dem Kunden bei Dialeraufstellern üblicherweise nicht entgegengebracht. Das trifft es schon.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung um was es damals genau gegangen ist.  Hier gibt es jetzt genaue Vorgaben die MP sicher einhalten wird.
> DAY


 Damals gings doch um "ja, weiter", aber es gab seither ja jede Menge anderer versehentlich nicht beachteter Details...
Damals gings übrigens nicht um


> 400.000 Dialer-Rechnungen


 sondern um 400.000 mal x...
Statistiken darüber, wie viel von dem zu Unrecht kassierten Geld letztlich u.a. den Umsätzen Berliner Porschehändlern zu Gute kam, sind mir nicht bekannt. Dieser Beitrag enthält Ironie.

nett kommentierte dies...
dotcomtod
http://www.dotcomtod.com/de/boo/artikel/2003/10/28/008587/


> Nur Mainpean glaubt es noch nicht; trotzig verkünden sie: "Wir sind nicht die Grauzone und wir bewegen uns nicht in der Grauzone." (stimmt, sie stecken in der Scheiße, und die ist meist nicht grau)


Dieser Beitrag enthält viel Ironie


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2005)

> aber es gab seither ja jede Menge anderer versehentlich nicht beachteter Details...



Zum Beispiel (nicht funktionierende) Wegsurfsperren, zu denen das VG Köln am Freitag vergangener Woche deutliche Worte gesprochen hat


----------



## A John (20 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: Nur Mainpean glaubt es noch nicht; trotzig verkünden sie: "Wir sind nicht die Grauzone und wir bewegen uns nicht in der Grauzone." (stimmt, sie stecken in der Scheiße, und die ist meist nicht grau)


Da fällt mir der alte Spontispruch ein:
Früher bewegten wir uns am Rande des Abgrunds, heute sind wir einen Schritt weiter.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Beitrag enthält viel Ironie


Dito.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2005)

Wer tic-tac-toe so gewinnen will, muss von der Dummheit anderer leben...


----------



## Dino (20 März 2005)

Hmmm...und ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, was unseren day davon abhält, die Preisangabe in einer den anderen Texten ebenbürtigen Schriftgröße und Kontrastierung darzustellen. Sicher wird es so sein, dass sonst das gesamte Layout daunter leidet. In irgendeiner Form den Gedanken zu hegen, dass dem Besucher der Preis doch eher nicht so wirklich deutlich erscheinen soll, würde ja wohl der verbrauchfreundlichen Einstellung von day widersprechen.
Da sein Angebot ja sicher jeden Euro wert ist, hätte er ja wohl nicht wirklich ein Problem damit, die nur 30 Euronen/Einwahl zentral auf die Seite zu stellen. Oder schämt er sich doch ein bisschen für den Preis? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

Allerdings, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie sehr hier an irgendwelchen §§ herumgedeutelt wird, um die absolute Grenze des eventuell noch Machbaren herauszukitzeln, dann drängt sich mir doch der Gedanke auf, dass da der nicht ganz so umsichtige Surfer als Kunde wider Willen auch ganz gern mitgenommen wird.


----------



## News (20 März 2005)

Mir fiel auf, dass auf der Märchenseite mit den nunmehr zwei Zahlungsarten - Firstgate oder Dialer - nur der Firstgate-Preis genau genannt wird.
Beim Dialerlink steht stattdessen ohne Nennung der Summe nur:


> Preis: Minutenbasierte Abrechnung
> Zahlungsart: Handy- oder Telefonrechnung


(Anm.: Handypay geht anscheinend noch nicht)

Nun könnte man wieder sagen, dass der Preis doch beim Dialer zumindest im 3. Fenster erscheint.

Aber auch Firstgate nennt den Preis selbstverständlich noch mal separat.
Warum also die Ungleichbehandlung der Zahlungsmethoden bei der Preisangabe auf der Homepage? Na, weil der Preis der Dialereinwahl wohl vergleichsweise abschreckend wäre, oder?


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Warum also die Ungleichbehandlung der Zahlungsmethoden bei der Preisangabe auf der Homepage? Na, weil der Preis der Dialereinwahl wohl vergleichsweise abschreckend wäre, oder?



Weil es praktisch unmöglich ist, die verschiedenen Preise für PayPerCall bzw. dem Dialer für JEDES LAND in diesen kleinen Balken anzuführen (DE, AT, CH, NL, IT, LUX etc.) Bei Firstgate ist der Preis in jedem Land gleich, deshalb wird der Preis auch genannt. HandyPay wird nächste Woche implementiert.

Nicht immer gleich alles negativ sehen   

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na ja... 
und was ist mit den Preisdifferenzen bei den doch u.a. auch von Dir verwendeten Dialern? (hier: ziemlich alter CI-Dialer)


> PP1000NM31AV0
> DbNu=090090000086 [exemplarisch: hier - ist wohl wieder eine der sinnlosen Fragen an die RegTP, warum die nicht selbnst einen Dialer deregistrieren, der auch eine 0088 wählen kann???
> DbGeb=€2/Min.
> 
> ...


warum kostete der gleiche content in Österreich 5x so viel wie in den Niederlanden?


----------



## Wembley (20 März 2005)

Da gibt es ja ein neues Projekt, wo es um Umschläge oder so geht. Bei der Preisangabe muss man auf alle Fälle scrollen und wenn man ganz unten ist.... na ja, jeder der glaubt, ohne Brillen oder Kontaktlinsen sein Dasein fristen zu müssen, ist selber schuld.

Aber da gibt es ja ganz andere Sachen:

Die Nutzung der Rezeptseite mit Länderdamain aus DAYs Heimatland kostet pro Stunde *1,99 Euro*. Hingegen erwischt man eine fast identische DAY-Rezeptseite mit einer anderen Länderdomain zahlt man als Österreicher *3,64 Euro PbC pro Minute*.

Überhaupt ist es so, dass Österreicher oft am meisten zahlen müssen.

Wer DAY-Content in den Bereichen Urviecher, Lebensläufe und sehr alte Geschichten nutzt, zahlt als *Österreicher 3,64 Euro*.  :bigcry: Hingegen ein *Deutscher* muss *"nur" 1,86 Euro* berappen. 

Lieber DAY: Wie erklärst du den Preisunterschied für ein und denselben Content? Oder anders gefragt:

*Was haben wir Österreicher dir getan, dass du um so viel tiefer in unsere Taschen greifen willst?*  :bigcry:


----------



## News (20 März 2005)

Ich finde den Dialerpreis - hier offenbar 1,86 € pro Minute - schon abschreckend und würde ihn lieber auf der Homepage verschweigen, wäre ich Webmaster


----------



## BenTigger (20 März 2005)

Man, Östereicher zahlen bei allem mehr als wir. Schau mal auf die Zeitung, die kostet in Östereich auch mehr als in Deutschland...
Die sind das halt so gewohnt und du weisst doch, sowas legt man schlecht ab.
Daher ist es nur gut gemeint, damit seine Landsleute sich nicht umgewöhnen müssen


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Überhaupt ist es so, dass Österreicher oft am meisten zahlen müssen.


 ...da hilft kein noch so grasser Finanzminister...


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Bei Firstgate kann man bzw. ich JEDEN beliebigen Preis selber festlegen, beim Dialer/PayPerCall wird der Preis von den jeweiligen Regulierungsbehörden der einzelnen Länder festgelegt. 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Firstgate kann man bzw. ich JEDEN beliebigen Preis selber festlegen, beim Dialer/PayPerCall wird der Preis von den jeweiligen Regulierungsbehörden der einzelnen Länder festgelegt.
> DAY


 Der Maximalpreis, meinst Du, wird festgelegt ... und genommen - Deine Offenheit ehrt Dich...
Oder willst Du suggerieren, die Regulierungsbehörde bestimmt sozialistische Einheitspreise für kapitalistische Müllverhökerer?


----------



## Wembley (20 März 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Man, Östereicher zahlen bei allem mehr als wir. Schau mal auf die Zeitung, die kostet in Östereich auch mehr als in Deutschland...
> Die sind das halt so gewohnt und du weisst doch, sowas legt man schlecht ab.
> Daher ist es nur gut gemeint, damit seine Landsleute sich nicht umgewöhnen müssen



Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt es mir auf: DAY ist ein echter Patriot! Schade, dass keine rot-weiß-rote Fahne bei den Icons dabei ist.


@Aka-Aka

Unser grasser Finanzminister hat derzeit genug mit seinen Frauengeschichten zu tun. Ich glaube, der kommt kaum mehr zum arbeiten....


----------



## DAY.DE (20 März 2005)

Ob ich 3,64 EUR oder 2,17 EUR für PayPerCall nehme, bleibt ja wohl mir überlassen. Wenn es jemanden zu teuer ist, dann wird er es sowieso nicht nehmen. Also ich sehe hier kein Problem. Das muss jeder selber kalkulieren ob er lieber viele Einwahlen um wenig Geld haben will oder wenig Einwahlen um mehr Geld. Bei PayPerCall steht der Preis sowieso auch immer am Layout und wenn man die kostenpflichtige Nummer wählt, dann wird der Preis auch noch mal vorher angesagt.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich 3,64 EUR oder 2,17 EUR für PayPerCall nehme, bleibt ja wohl mir überlassen. Wenn es jemanden zu teuer ist, dann wird er es sowieso nicht nehmen. Also ich sehe hier kein Problem. Das muss jeder selber kalkulieren ob er lieber viele Einwahlen um wenig Geld haben will oder wenig Einwahlen um mehr Geld. Bei PayPerCall steht der Preis sowieso auch immer am Layout und wenn man die kostenpflichtige Nummer wählt, dann wird der Preis auch noch mal vorher angesagt.
> 
> DAY


bekannt deutlich - aber jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis (und ohne Einblicke in Eure stats kann ich das jetzt nicht weiter kommentieren)
off-topic @ wembley:
http://derstandard.at/?id=1967232 "G* aus dem Homepage-Schneider"
 vienna.at


> ...dass  „rund um die Causa G* die Korruption dampft“. G* klagte daraufhin wegen Verletzung der Unschuldsvermutung. (...)Ein Verstoß gegen die Unschuldsvermutung liege nicht vor, G* werde gar keine konkrete Tat vorgeworfen, vielmehr werde Kritik wegen politischer Unsauberkeit geübt. Die inkriminierte Wertung habe sich überdies als sachbezogen erwiesen. (...)


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2005)

@DAY

Ich stelle die Frage nochmal. Warum zahlen wir Österreicher für den selben Content fast doppelt so viel wie die Deutschen? 

*Ist das gerecht?*


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2005)

Vielleicht müsst ihr Österreicher jetzt dafür mit bezahlen, weil weil die Deutschen Kunden immer mehr wegbrechen? Außerdem, wer sind eigentlich die Kunden, die für den aufgemotzten Schrott von DAY zahlen - Naivos und unbedarfte User, die eh nicht wissen, was aus dem Googlenet rauszuholen ist?


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht müsst ihr Österreicher jetzt dafür mit bezahlen, weil weil die Deutschen Kunden immer mehr wegbrechen? Außerdem, wer sind eigentlich die Kunden, die für den aufgemotzten Schrott von DAY zahlen - Naivos und unbedarfte User, die eh nicht wissen, was aus dem Googlenet rauszuholen ist?



Du wirst eh wissen, was ich damit andeuten wollte. Leute vom Schlage DAYs verlangen ausnahmslos den erlaubten Höchstpreis (3,64 Euro bei Trennung nach einer halben Stunde  und 2,19 Euro bei Trennung nach einer Stunde in Österreich). Die deutschen Preise sind hier ohnehin bekannt. Das Verhaltensmuster ist immer das gleiche: Es wird voll zugelangt. 

Bei uns gibt es derzeit eigentlich nur mehr PbC und "Bill-it-easy". Ersteres wird, denke ich mal nicht so das große Geschäft sein und letzteres steht auch noch in den Startlöchern.

@Aka-Aka

Der Herr Finanzminister hat sehr lange davon gelebt, NICHT Jörg Haider zu sein. Aus dessen Partei stammt er ja. Das menschliche Antlitz der FPÖ sozusagen. Aber seit Beginn der Homepage-Affäre (vor ca. einem Jahr), die er unvorsichtigerweise selber in Rollen brachte (ich weiß nur mehr, dass es wegen einer Parlamentsrede war, aber den genauen Inhalt nicht mehr) gehen die Beliebtheitswerte stark runter. An ihm persönlich prallt das mehr oder weniger ab und er wird sich nach der nächsten Wahl in einen gut bezahlten Job vertschüssen.


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> @DAY
> 
> Ich stelle die Frage nochmal. Warum zahlen wir Österreicher für den selben Content fast doppelt so viel wie die Deutschen?
> 
> *Ist das gerecht?*



Warum kostet ein Porsche 4x so viel wie ein Audi-TT ? Ist ein Porsche wirklich um so viel besser obwohl beides deutsche Autos sind ?  :roll: 

In Österreich gibt es nach meinen Wissensstand den höchsten PPC Preis weltweit. Frage nicht mich, sondern die österreichische Regulierungsbehörde warum die 2,17 und 3,63 EUR genommen haben sondern die. Ich kann nur in meinen Stats lesen, daß es von den Einwahlen fast keinen Unterschied macht ob ich 2,17 oder 3,63 EUR für PPC verwende.

Fragt Euch in Deutschland lieber, warum bei RTL bei "Wer wird Millionär" das SMS satte 4,99 EUR (PRO SMS !!) kostet !

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun habe ich gerade die Pressemitteilung von der RegTP gesehen, und dort geht eindeutig hervor, daß als "Dialer" alle 3 Bezugsfenster gemeint sind. Somit gilt für das 1.OK Fenster auch die Übergangsregelung !

http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/03196/index.html

"Alte DIALER, welche die neuen Vorschriften nicht erfüllen, dürfen noch bis zum 16. Juni 2005 übergangsweise verwendet werden."

"Um Nutzer eines DIALERS davor zu schützen, durch eine gleichförmige Gestaltung aller DREI ZUSTIMMUNGSFENSTER getäuscht oder verwirrt zu werden, muss sich die Gestaltung der Zustimmungsfenster vor Download und Installation/Aktivierung von der Gestaltung des dritten Zustimmungsfensters deutlich unterscheiden." 

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2005)

Diskutier ruhig noch was weiter , freu dich an der Galgenfrist,  in jetzt  weniger als drei Monaten 
ist die Schonfrist abgelaufen, ich mach mir schon mal einen ganz dicken roten Balken im Kalender 
von da an gehts spätestens zu Sache.  

j.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich gerade die Pressemitteilung von der RegTP gesehen, und dort geht eindeutig hervor, daß als "Dialer" alle 3 Bezugsfenster gemeint sind. Somit gilt für das 1.OK Fenster auch die Übergangsregelung !
> 
> http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/03196/index.html
> 
> ...


So schwer kann das doch nicht sein.

Dieses besondere Geschäftsmodell verlangt von Kindern, trotz verwirrender Fehlinformationen und minimalen kryptischen Preisinformationen bei schlechtesten Kontrastverhältnissen den Braten zu riechen und ihre Eltern vor Schaden zu bewahren, indem sie der Verführung nicht nachgeben.

Zugleich wollen diese erwachsenen Vollkaufleute eine klare Bestimmung der RegTP nicht richtig lesen können?

Natürlich besteht für Bestandsdialer Bestandsschutz für 3 Monate. Ebenso natürlich dürfen diese Dialer nur gesetzesgemäß verwendet werden.

Wenn sie beim Verbraucher installiert sind, kann der einfach weiter einwählen.

Wenn sie nicht bereits installiert sind, müssen sie vorschriftsgemäß beim Verbraucher zum Bezug angeboten und auf klare Willensbekundung erst heruntergeladen werden.

Für das Bezugsfenster gibt es seit dem 17.3.05 neue wirksame Vorschriften, von denen eine die Preisinformation beinhaltet. Das ist unabhängig vom Registrierungsdatem des Dialers.

Das ist sehr eindeutig formuliert.

Das 2. Zitat aus der Presseveröffentlichung verlangt sogar noch mehr. Danke für den Hinweis. Darauf war ich bisher noch nicht gekommen.

Als Forderung, die am 17.3.05 in Kraft getreten ist, dürfen die Fenster sich nicht ähneln. Nachdem die Dialer mit dem 2. und 3. Fenster weiter genutzt werden dürfen, kann man diese Forderung nur erfüllen, wenn man das 1. Fenster neu so gestaltet, dass es sich vom Bestandsdialer unterscheidet.

Die Regelungen sind klar. Es fehlt an der Umsetzung. Hier ist wieder einmal die RegTP gefordert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (21 März 2005)

Weiter gilt auch: 


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Nur als Hinweis: Übergangsfristen *können*, *müssen aber nicht* ausgeschöpft werden.  ....


vgl.: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97524#97524
Da muss aber man erst draufkommen, wenn man Dialer-Seiten anbietet.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nur als Hinweis: Übergangsfristen *können*, *müssen aber nicht* ausgeschöpft werden.  ....


Das ist in dieser Form natürlich auch ein wunderbares Argument. Es würde bei seriösen Geschäftsleuten sicherlich auch Wirkung zeigen. Na ja ...

Es gibt aus übergeordneten Gründen aus meiner Sicht ein weiteres Muss-Argument.

Der Registrierungsverpflichtete garantiert, dass die rechtswidrige Nutzung des Dialers ausgeschlossen sind. Viele wichtige Urteile sowie die Beschwerdestatistik der RegTP machen deutlich, dass die bisherigen Informationen für durchschnittliche Verbraucher zu kryptisch sind und verbessert werden müssen. Eine Verbesserung ist die Preisinformation im Bezugsfenster.

Die Preisinformation im Bezugsfenster kann einfach per Parameter eingestellt werden. Es gibt also keine Notwendigkeit, etwas entwickeln zu müssen oder Zeit zu benötigen.

Wenn nun ein Registrierungsverpflichteter weiß, dass die heutigen Informationen unzureichend sind und eine rechtswidrige Nutzung zur Folge haben könnten und er durch einfache Parameterwahl diesen Mangel abstellen könnte, darf er dann weiter durch Untätigkeit mit Wissen von diesem Informationsdefizit wirtschaftlich zum Nachteil geschädigter Verbraucher profitieren wollen?

Hier leitet sich nach meinem Verständnis die Pflicht zum Handeln ab.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nun ein Registrierungsverpflichteter weiß, dass die heutigen Informationen unzureichend sind und eine rechtswidrige Nutzung zur Folge haben könnten und er durch einfache Parameterwahl diesen Mangel abstellen könnte, darf er dann weiter durch Untätigkeit mit Wissen von diesem Informationsdefizit wirtschaftlich zum Nachteil geschädigter Verbraucher profitieren wollen?
> 
> Hier leitet sich nach meinem Verständnis die Pflicht zum Handeln ab.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Hierzu müsste jedoch in der Verordung EINDEUTIG beschrieben sein, daß diese Übergangsfrist für das 1.OK Fenster NICHT gemeint ist. 

Es gilt laut RegTP Pressemeldung eine Übergangsfrist von 3 Monaten für "Dialer" und gleichzeitig haben die in der Pressemeldung als "Dialer" die 3 Bezugsfenster genannt. Darauf folgt, daß für ALLE 3 Bezugsfenster eine Übergangsfrist von 3 Monaten gilt. 

Alles andere wäre ein Schwachsinn, denn wozu habe ich dann eine Übergangsfrist für 3 Monate wenn das dann nur für einen Teil gilt.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2005)

Wenn du noch lange diskutierst,  verpasst  du noch den "D-Day" am 16.Juni 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Day 


 8)


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Ich verpasse überhaupt nichts, da MP das automatisch umstellen wird.

DAY


----------



## Der Jurist (21 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben. Ehrbare Kaufleute würden schnellsten umsetzen. Denn sie verstehen solche Übergangsfristen als das, was sie sind: Eine Zeitspanne in der etwas zu erledigen ist und deshalb besser früher als später auch erledigt wird. Aber das ist wohl nur bei *ehrbaren* Kaufleuten der Fall.


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Na dann schau Dir mal an wieviel Leute und Firmen pünktlich ihre Rechnung bezahlen und wieviele Leute und Firmen sich bis zum letzten Tag (oder darüber) Zeit  lassen diese zu bezahlen. Wenn das laut Deiner Definition alle "nicht ehrbare Leute/Firmen" sind, dann wird es wahrscheinlich wohl in Deutschland zu 90% keine ehrbare Leute oder Firmen geben.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2005)

Es gibt wohl kaum eine  Branche, die das Attribut  seriös so inflationär verwendet,  wie die Dialerbranche 

Dann muß sie sich auch daran messen lassen. Bezeichnend, wenn man auf einmal den unteren Rand 
als Messlatte  wählt.

j.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann schau Dir mal an wieviel Leute und Firmen pünktlich ihre Rechnung bezahlen und wieviele Leute und Firmen sich bis zum letzten Tag (oder darüber) Zeit  lassen diese zu bezahlen. Wenn das laut Deiner Definition alle "nicht ehrbare Leute/Firmen" sind, dann wird es wahrscheinlich wohl in Deutschland zu 90% keine ehrbare Leute oder Firmen geben.


Zumindest hast Du mit dieser Aussage Deine Selbsteinordnung in diese Kategorien gemaess Definition von Der Jurist klargestellt. Und Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung. 
TSCN


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kostet ein Porsche 4x so viel wie ein Audi-TT ? Ist ein Porsche wirklich um so viel besser obwohl beides deutsche Autos sind ?  :roll:


Der Vergleich ist dir aber ordentlich danebengegangen. Wenn man *denselben Content* von Österreich aus abruft, wirkt er wie ein Porsche, hingegen von einem deutschen Internetanschluss wie ein Audi-TT?


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In Österreich gibt es nach meinen Wissensstand den höchsten PPC Preis weltweit. Frage nicht mich, sondern die österreichische Regulierungsbehörde warum die 2,17 und 3,63 EUR genommen haben sondern die. Ich kann nur in meinen Stats lesen, daß es von den Einwahlen fast keinen Unterschied macht ob ich 2,17 oder 3,63 EUR für PPC verwende.


Noch einmal. Soweit auch du weißt, sind das keine festgesetzten Einheitspreise, sondern nur Höchstgrenzen. Der österreichischen Regulierungsbehörde die Schuld für deine Preispolitik zu geben, ist lächerlich. Halte bitte die Leute hier nicht für komplett deppert.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt Euch in Deutschland lieber, warum bei RTL bei "Wer wird Millionär" das SMS satte 4,99 EUR (PRO SMS !!) kostet !


Man kann ja DAY und RTL fragen. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Ob die Preise die österreichische Regulierungsbehörde vorgibt oder nicht weiß ich nicht, aber bei MP gibt es nur die beiden PPC Tarife 2,17 und 3,63 EUR - und es bleibt ja wohl mir selbst überlassen welche Preise ich für mein Angebot verwende. Wenn es Dir oder jemanden anderen nicht passt, dann muss er es ja auch nicht verwenden. Es wird keiner gezwungen das Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen und die kostenpflichtige Nummer zu wählen.  Es scheint aber nach meinen Stats zu Folge noch immer genug Leute zu geben die für 3,63 EUR/Min den Content (teilweise auch für 30 Minuten) besuchen. Deshalb sehe ich keine Veranlassung den Preis auf 2,17 EUR zu senken.

Damit ist die Diskussion diesbezüglich für mich beendet !

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

Schade,  ich hätte da noch ein Frage, die erste  betreffend derselben Seite passend zum Fest 
hast du leider immer noch  nicht beantwortet, vielleicht ist es mit dieser Frage  leichter,
 ein Anruf bei MP sollte da Klarheit schaffen: 

Als Beispiel: 
Day Dialer 

Wer zertifiziert hier was? ( Virenfreiheit , bitte nicht diesen Quatsch ...)


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Schau mal unter: http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1059

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

diese Verarsche ist mir bekannt , daher bat ich um ernstzunehmende  Antwort.
Aber ein weiteres Beispiel der "Seriosizität".... 

cp


----------



## cicojaka (21 März 2005)

> Jeder Dialer von Mainpean hält sich an die strengen Vorschriften der RegTp und dem Verbraucherschutz.
> Alle Einwahlprogramme sind registriert, und somit auch GEPRÜFT, ZERTIFIZIERT und VIRENFREI
> Also kann und sollte man, dem Kunden auch das nicht vorenthalten!


Gibt's vielleicht bei 'ner online-Apotheke Wahrheitsserum für XXX-Grashüpfer?


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Wieso verarsche ?  Ich finde es ja schon mal sehr positiv daß MP eine Umfrage macht und das Ergebnis auch dementsprechend realisiert hat. 

Ich denke aber, daß mit "zertifiziert" nicht die RegTP gemeint ist sondern "zertifiziert" von MP.  

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke aber, daß mit "zertifiziert" nicht die RegTP gemeint ist sondern "zertifiziert" von MP.


 :vlol:

PS: hab gerade mal ausgerechnet, wenn du weiter so fleissig postest  = 12 pro Tag 
schaffst du es  bis zum D-Day noch auf  12*85= 1020 = "Grand Sen. Member"  
danach sollte es zurückgehen, da ja alle Fragen wohl bis dahin klargestellt sein sollten


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso verarsche ?  Ich finde es ja schon mal sehr positiv daß MP eine Umfrage macht und das Ergebnis auch dementsprechend realisiert hat.
> 
> Ich denke aber, daß mit "zertifiziert" nicht die RegTP gemeint ist sondern "zertifiziert" von MP.
> 
> DAY


Schau mal in ein Wörterbuch, was die umgangssprachliche amerikanische Bedeutung von "certified" ist. Das käme ungefähr hin...


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

certify = etwas beglaubigen, bescheinigen, bestätigen

Hiermit bestätigt MP das das 1.OK Fenster "garantiert virenfrei" ist   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

@Heiko 

er kapiert´s nicht    

cp

PS: gleich kommt wieder ein Posting um den heutigen Level zu stärken   :rotfl:


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Ein größerer Dialer-Projektbetreiber beim Dialerschutz-Forum als "Grand Sen. Member" hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

> PS: gleich kommt wieder ein Posting um den heutigen Level zu stärken   :rotfl:


hab ich´s nicht gesagt   

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Also jetzt könnt Ihr mit mir schon feiern da dies gerade das 100. Posting war  :respekt:

DAY


----------



## tuxedo (21 März 2005)

Ich hoffe ich mache den Gag jetzt nicht kaputt, aber ich kann mir die Frage nicht verkneifen:

Das mit zertifiziert.jpg bezeichnete 1.OK-Fenster, das weiter oben gepostet wurde, ist doch gar nicht rechtskonform, oder? Die Schrift "Feste" ist doch deutlich größer als alle anderen Schriften in dem Bestätigungsfenster, was schon jetzt gegen die aktuellen Bestimmungen verstößt.

Bleibt die Frage, ob dafür MP verantwortlich ist, oder od der Content-Anbieter die Grafik vorgibt. Oder ganz verworren: Der Anbieter muss die Grafik an MP schicken, und MP baut die Grafik dann in das Layout ein...dann offensichtlich geschieht dies ungeprüft von MP-Seite.

 8) 

Also, wie nun?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

"FESTE" ist keine Schrift in diesem Sinne sondern ein Logo (siehe fe*te.de Homepage) und dieses darf verwendet werden.  MP schaut sich alle Grafiken an und nimmt auch die Grafiken nicht auf wenn dort Schriften drinnen sind. So war es zumindest bei einigen meiner Grafiken die dann überarbeitet werden mussten.

DAY


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> certify = etwas beglaubigen, bescheinigen, bestätigen


Du hast nicht nachgeschlagen...


----------



## dvill (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ein größerer Dialer-Projektbetreiber beim Dialerschutz-Forum als "Grand Sen. Member" hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an


Bitte auf dem Teppich bleiben.

Wir kennen die www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php%3Fs%3D5184d40c01ebae0a032522cd11762067%26threadid%3D36295%26perpage%3D1%26pagenumber%3D9+Fehler+gemacht&hl=de]wirklich Großen in der Branche.[/url] Da kann nicht jeder so daherkommen und "Größe" beanspruchen wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Preise die österreichische Regulierungsbehörde vorgibt oder nicht weiß ich nicht, aber bei MP gibt es nur die beiden PPC Tarife 2,17 und 3,63 EUR - und es bleibt ja wohl mir selbst überlassen welche Preise ich für mein Angebot verwende. Wenn es Dir oder jemanden anderen nicht passt, dann muss er es ja auch nicht verwenden. Es wird keiner gezwungen das Telefon in die Hand zu nehmen und die kostenpflichtige Nummer zu wählen.  Es scheint aber nach meinen Stats zu Folge noch immer genug Leute zu geben die für 3,63 EUR/Min den Content (teilweise auch für 30 Minuten) besuchen. Deshalb sehe ich keine Veranlassung den Preis auf 2,17 EUR zu senken.
> 
> Damit ist die Diskussion diesbezüglich für mich beendet !
> 
> DAY



Na geh! Diese "Ich bin gezwungen, diese Preise zu verwenden"-Aussagen werden langsam fad und glaubt dir eh keiner. Jetzt plötzlich soll Mainpean schuld sein.

Ich helfe dir gerne ein wenig nach:

Österreichische Mehrwertdiensteverordnung - PDF-Datei (234KB)

Relevant sind dabei §77, §105 und §107.

Auch das dürfte dich interessieren.

Tarifstufen für Mehrwertnummern in Österreich

P.S: Es wird auch ohne dich über diese Dinge diskutiert!


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, dann melde bei Mainpean ein Projekt an und dann gehe zu "Einstellungen"- "Zahlungsarten konfigurieren" - "PayPerCall" -  "at":

Dort gibt es nur 2,17 EUR und 3,63 EUR zum auswählen. Was hier die österreichische Regulierungsbehörde für Tarife hat ist mir egal, weil ich die bei MP sowieso nicht einstellen kann.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, dann melde bei Mainpean ein Projekt an
> und dann gehe zu "Einstellungen"- "Zahlungsarten konfigurieren" - "PayPerCall" -  "at":


DAY.DE = Leibeigener von MP, das sollte als Menschenrechtsverletzung vor den EU-Gerichtshof 

cp


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, dann melde bei Mainpean ein Projekt an und dann gehe zu "Einstellungen"- "Zahlungsarten konfigurieren" - "PayPerCall" -  "at":
> 
> Dort gibt es nur 2,17 EUR und 3,63 EUR zum auswählen. Was hier die österreichische Regulierungsbehörde für Tarife hat ist mir egal, weil ich die bei MP sowieso nicht einstellen kann.
> 
> DAY



Du würdest ja gerne, aber Mainpean lässt dich nicht? Jetzt muss ich mich aber zerkugeln...


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Ja ich würde gerne noch einen höheren Tarif nehmen, aber MP und die RegTP lassen mich nicht  :bigcry: 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich würde gerne noch einen höheren Tarif nehmen, aber MP und die RegTP lassen mich nicht  :bigcry:


Das erste Mal, dass ich dir etwas  unbesehen abnehme  :bandit 

cp


----------



## dvill (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich würde gerne noch einen höheren Tarif nehmen, aber MP und die RegTP lassen mich nicht  :bigcry:


Ja, ja, die unternehmerischen Freiheiten werden immer weiter eingeschränkt.

In manchen Innenstädten fahnden sogar Zivilfahnder nach Taschendieben. Die Risiken für seriöse Geschäftsleute nehmen zu. Vermutlich kostet das auch wieder Arbeitsplätze.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

@day: Du hältst Dich hier sehr gut... Postest zeitnah, sehr offen und in einem  angenehmen Stil. _Den_ Vergleich mit Berlinern und Münchnern gewinnst Du spielend.


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> _Den_ Vergleich mit Münchnern gewinnst Du spielend.


Ich gebe Dir ja teilweise Recht, aber das ist wirklich kein Kunststück...


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @day: Du hältst Dich hier sehr gut... Postest zeitnah, sehr offen und in einem  angenehmen Stil. _Den_ Vergleich mit Berlinern und Münchnern gewinnst Du spielend.



 :dafuer:  :bussi:


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

@Aka 

warum tust dich nicht mit ihm zusammen, vielleicht sponsert er deine Recherchen ..

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Bald werde ich hier etwas veröffentlichen - Heiko weiss schon davon Bescheid !

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gerade in diesen Tagen, da manche im DC ihre progressive Devianz zur Schau stellen, dass einem vom Lesen kotzübel wird, hast Du damit natürlich Recht.


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2005)

Meinst Du mich?
Oder einen meiner vielen Namenskollegen? :gruebel:

Zumindest steh ich grade aufm Schlauch...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka
> warum tust dich nicht mit ihm zusammen, vielleicht sponsert er deine Recherchen ..
> cp


 Er müsste nur anfragen


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du mich?
> Oder einen meiner vielen Namenskollegen? :gruebel:
> 
> Zumindest steh ich grade aufm Schlauch...



Mhmm, ich dachte Heiko = Sascha B. ? :gruebel: 
Zumindest habe ich Sascha mal ein Mail geschrieben was ich vorhabe...

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Recherchen ? :gruebel: 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

wenn man nur in wenigen Treads postet und offensichlich liest, fehlt sicher der Überblick...

cp


			
				Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gekommen um zu bleiben


warum diese Drohung?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Signatur schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diese Signatur gefällt mir ob ihrer multiplen Interpretationsmöglichkeiten - ich wollte day ohnehin schon mal fragen, wie's gemeint ist.
Was die Recherchen angeht: Ich denke, day ist groß genug, um darauf verzichten zu können, mehr über seine Konkurrenten zu erfahren. Oder, Harry?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96974#96974

Grüße
cicojore
P.S.: Ein Akt der Vertrauensbildung wäre z.B., die links zum Fusseldorfer  von der bus*.de zu nehmen. Oder geht das nicht? Und wenn nicht: warum nicht? (evtl. PN) (bei denen kriegt cicojore craysliche Bauchschmerzen - und das willst Du mir doch nicht antun...
Leider gibt's ein bisschen Hintergrundinfos nur noch im googlecache. (scrollen bis zz. 20040121.)Soso, M*Schw*? Den kenn ich nur von einer Angelegenheit, die den anderen wilden Ösi betroffen hat, wobei ja da nicht mehr der Patentanwalt Schw* in der whois steht, sondern ein anderer Münchner Anwalt [...]
Antworten hierauf bitte nicht hier, da off topic 
P.S.: die in den obigen links betroffenen Dialer gingen den Weg, den die ach so seriösen Dialer halt gehen:  Mainpean in den Mülleimer , in dem auch  Consul Info gerne angetroffen wird...


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

"Ich bin gekommen um zu bleiben" ist angelehnt an das Chart-Lied "Wir sind gekommen um zu bleiben". Da ich alleine bin, komme ich auch alleine    Mir gefällt das Lied und der Satz soll quasi nur ausdrücken, daß es mir hier gefällt da hier das Niveau zum Glück doch um einiges höher ist als bei anderen Foren.

Die Konkurrenz ist mir egal und ich brauche nichts weiteres zu erfahren was diese machen. Ich habe mich über die tlw. schon genug geärgert.

Wer ist der "Fusseldorfer" ?  Ich habe aber gerade den Link von p......de auf b....de entfernt, falls Du den meinst.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist der "Fusseldorfer" ?  Ich habe aber gerade den Link von p......de auf b....de entfernt, falls Du den meinst.
> DAY


 Man dankt! [edit: ist doch noch drauf  ]
Fusseldorfer bezieht sich auf seine alte (und wieder neue) Seite und seine Herkunft... Du hast den schon richtig zugeordnet,...
downloaden - installieren - starten... au weia!
Warum kommt eigentlich der Inhalteanbieter  aus der Schweiz? Ach so, das ist ja gar nicht Dein Angebot, hab ich vergessen.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mhmm, ich dachte Heiko = Sascha B. ? :gruebel:


:vlol:
Echt, du bist wirklich eine Marke. Da kommen sehr bedenkliche Informationsbehauptungen über RegTP-Vorgaben-Lesart-Pflichten aus deiner Tastatur, aber die einfachsten Zuordnungen der im Impressum jeweils namentlich Benannten (und in der "Szene" auch durchaus als zwei verschiedene Personen anerkannten) Betreiber der beiden oben genannten Sites sind dir nicht geläufig.

Bleib ruhig, es ist fast amüsant. 
"_Make my Day_" :supercool:


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

OK, jetzt habe ich ins WHOIS geschaut, ich meinte Sascha und nicht Heiko.
Wahrscheinlich Ende dieser Woche werde ich die Katze vermutlich schon aus dem Sack lassen   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich Ende dieser Woche werde ich die Katze vermutlich schon aus dem Sack lassen


da sind wir gespannt ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13


> Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet.
> Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen.


na denn..

cp


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich Ende dieser Woche werde ich die Katze vermutlich schon aus dem Sack lassen


Ich rate dies:

Alle Forumsposter über 100 Beiträge bekommen zu Ostern eine Gratis-PIN-SMS für 10 Minuten Zugang zu den Osterkarten, die sonst 30 Euro kosten. Richtig?


----------



## KatzenHai (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich Ende dieser Woche werde ich die Katze vermutlich schon aus dem Sack lassen


Aber du schreibst weiter bis dahin, gell ? :holy:


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun dürfte alles weg sein
> DAY


 Ok, es passiert nicht alle Tage, dass beanstandete links live von einer Seite genommen werden. Vielen Dank.
Dass meine  Einschätzung Deines Tuns & Redens hin und wieder zu Missverständnissen führt, naja, passiert. Aber ich lese Dich gern


----------



## drboe (21 März 2005)

*Einheiten?*

Darf ich einmal fragen, was das für eine Einheit ist, die bei s**en.de verwendet wird? Genau betrachtet steht da m. E. überhaupt keine Preisangabe.

Zum Verständnis: da steht weit unten in etwa 29,95euro/call in Deutschland. Die Währungseinheit ist der sogn. Euro, das Zeichen allgemein €, auch als EUR üblich. Ein Schreibfehler, natürlich . Was aber ist denn "call"? Börsengeflüster (put bzw. call)? Wird hier u. U. zur Demo aufgerufen? 

Nachfolgend noch ein schönes Beispiel, wie besc.... das Layout ist. Erstellt unter WindowsXP mit Firefox 1.0.1 (bildschirmfüllend) bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 (16 Bit). Wo ist denn der Preis gebleeben?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

@day: kannst du fusseldorfers links auch von every.***  löschen?
Danke
(Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht... mit wie vielen filesharing-Begriffs-Domains leitest Du eigentlich auf mp3downl*hq?)
Wann hast Du eigentlich kaz**:de verkauft?
Das Thema "domains" beginnt mich langsam zu interessieren...


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2005)

Ja, ja. Das Leben eines seriösen Contentanbieters ist nicht leicht. Da muss man sich mit der zickigen Telekom Austria herumschlagen. Die soll sich ein Beispiel an der Ute A. nehmen. Die ist da viel williger.

@Aka-Aka (off topic)

Es grassert schon wieder.

Etwas boulevardesker das hier. Julio-Iglesias-Revival auf österreichisch.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka (off topic)
> Es grassert schon wieder.


wie issen das gemeint 





> der autoverkäufersohn
> lässt auch wirklich keinen fettnapf aus.


 Wer ist Autoverkäufersohn?


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Vater jenes Herren ist einer der größten Autoverkäufer in Kärnten.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit einem anderen in diesem Forum sehr bekannten Autoverkäufer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

ich link zur Weiterführung mal ins off topic


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Osterhase schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, leider nicht, aber es wird alle Liebhaber vom Dialerschutz sehr freuen   

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @day: kannst du fusseldorfers links auch von every.***  löschen?
> Danke
> (Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht... mit wie vielen filesharing-Begriffs-Domains leitest Du eigentlich auf mp3downl*hq?)
> Wann hast Du eigentlich kaz**:de verkauft?
> Das Thema "domains" beginnt mich langsam zu interessieren...



Es sind nur xx Domains, also kaum der Rede wert.
Ich habe nicht die kaz**.de verkauft, da musst Du mich verwechseln.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht die kaz**.de verkauft, da musst Du mich verwechseln.


 Hmm. Ich hab nur Deinen Nachnamen + kaz**.de bei google eingegeben und fand eine Dialerdomainliste mit dem Hinweis auf brumm-brumm-WT und eine seltsame Seite, auf der man bei ebay nach kaz**.de suchen kann (kaz**.de und dann  deinen NN gibt nur 1 Ergebnis)- da stand dann:


> Produktdetails KaZ**.de [...] Betreiber 	DAY NETWORKS Ad* & Partner KEG


 Daraus folgerte ich, dass Du kaz** an WT verkauft haben müsstest, was ich mir wiederum nicht vorstellen konnte... --> gefragt --> beantwortet --> Danke


----------



## DAY.DE (21 März 2005)

*Re: Einheiten?*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich einmal fragen, was das für eine Einheit ist, die bei s**en.de verwendet wird? Genau betrachtet steht da m. E. überhaupt keine Preisangabe.



Ich kann mich ja irren, aber so viel ich weiß, verwendet DE und AT den "Euro". Was spricht also dagegen die Währung komplett auszuschreiben. Ich glaube nicht, daß irgendwo gestehen steht, daß man nur EUR oder € verwenden darf.

/call ist durchaus üblich. Schau mal bei den ISAS Seiten nach, da wirst Du (fast) nur /call finden.

DAY


----------



## dvill (22 März 2005)

*Re: Einheiten?*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> /call ist durchaus üblich. Schau mal bei den ISAS Seiten nach, da wirst Du (fast) nur /call finden.


GANZ TOLL.

Das ist ja eine erstklassige Referenz. Diese sprachgewaltigen 29,95-Euro-Malvorlagenunternehmer werden das natürlich ganz genau wissen. Die Fernsehnation durfte schon mehrfach eindrucksvoll die Türlautsprecherstimme vernehmen, dass niemand zuhause sei.

Wer sich freiwillig mit diesen Gestalten auf eine Stufe stellt, wird schon wissen, warum er es tut.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Ach Mensch, jetzt sei doch nicht immer so negativ   

Das war ja nur ein Beispiel, damit Du sehen kannst daß auch andere Firmen "call" nehmen. 

DAY


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2005)

*Re: Einheiten?*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, daß irgendwo gestehen steht, daß man nur EUR oder € verwenden darf...
> 
> /call ist durchaus üblich.


Der § 43b Abs. 2 TKG schreibt vor





> Bei der Preisangabe ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass es ein _deutscher Festnetzpreis_ ist.


Des weiteren steht (irgendwo, finde es nur gerade nicht) das die Angabe in deutscher Sprache zu erfolgen hat - wo bittschön ist der Begriff "CALL" deutsch? Oder anders gefragt - wie soll ein Nutzer mit dem Begriff "CALL" erkennen, dass es sich hierbei um einen _deutschen Festnetzpreis_ handelt?


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Ich distanziere mich von Seiten wie m.......n.de und bewerbe diese auch nicht. Das Verhältnis zu ISAS war früher ganz gut, aber seitdem die mich bei der Testphase mit dem IP-Payment übergangen haben, bin ich doch etwas sauer auf die. Nähere Details werde ich aber aus Disketionsgründen nicht nennen. 

Ansonsten kann ich bezüglich Support nur gutes von ISAS sagen und außerdem kann man sich auf die püntliche Auszahlung von ISAS immer verlassen - obwohl ich es eigentlich auch nicht verstehe, warum ISAS das Geld nicht direkt von MP ausbezahlen lässt und das Webmaster-Geld immer zunächst über ISAS durchschleift. Bei meinen Projekten bekommt der Webmaster immer das Geld direkt von MP (und das immer 1-2 Tage vor ISAS)

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

*Re: Einheiten?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll ein Nutzer mit dem Begriff "CALL" erkennen, dass es sich hierbei um einen _deutschen Festnetzpreis_ handelt?



Indem man hinschreibt "Dieses Angebot ist kostenpflichtig (29,95euro/call in Deutschland)"  Außerdem habe ich mal mit dem Verbraucherschutz telefoniert und die haben gesagt, daß diese Wortwahl OK ist.

DAY


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja nur ein Beispiel, damit Du sehen kannst daß auch andere Firmen "call" nehmen.


Füre "händisch" gewählte Telefonverbindungen mag man ja glatt noch davon ausgehen, dass die denglisch-gewöhnte Nation weiß, was gemeint ist.
Bei einem im PC (oder daneben) vorhandenen Kasten, der komische Töne von sich gibt und dann viel Geld hervor ruft, einen "Call" (=Anruf) zu erwarten, ist aber sicherlich nicht mehr jedem DAU eingängig.

Es wird eine "Netzwerk- und DFÜ-Verbindung" (also eigentlich eine "Connection") hergestellt, kein Anruf.

Aber diesen Umstand nutzt sicherlich kein einziger Betreiber absichtlich aus, stimmt's?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2005)

*Re: Einheiten?*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem habe ich mal mit dem Verbraucherschutz telefoniert und die haben gesagt, daß diese Wortwahl OK ist.


Gib mir mal die Telefonnummer per PN, bitte - den "Verbraucherschutz" als Einzelansprechpartner wollte ich immer schon mal was fragen.

Vorsorglich vorab: Irgendeine VZ - bei allem Respekt für die anerkenneswerte Arbeit - kann man wohl kaum als maßgebliche Instanz zur Bewertung eines Textes ansehen ...


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Dann frag mal nach, wer den Fall r.......n.de bearbeitet hat (KIKA) Ich hatte mit dem übrigends ein sehr nettes Gespräch (nicht ironisch gemeint)

DAY


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verhältnis zu ISAS war früher ganz gut, aber seitdem die mich bei der Testphase mit dem IP-Payment übergangen haben, bin ich doch etwas sauer auf die.
> DAY



Na ja, persönliche Enttäuschungen mit bestimmten Größen in dieser Branche dürften dir ja nicht mehr fremd sein. Siehe Schwarzenegger-Fan und Hobby-Webmaster. Ist halt verdammt schwierig in diesem Business, ehrliche Freunde fürs Leben zu finden.

Das IP-Payment ist schon eine tolle Sache, gell? Wenn da manche Telekom-Firmen nicht so zickig wären und das alles so verkomplizieren würden.


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur müsste man irgendwie überprüfen daß kein Unfug (z.B. Auto-Dialer) damit gemacht wird.


Oh ja, doch wer da was zu prüfen hat, ist derzeit unklar. Unklar ist auch, wann der Gesetzgeber mit der Regulierung nachziehen würde - bis dahin könnte sich das Geschäftsmodell jedoch bereits am Markt etablieren und die Diskussion hier brauchte in naher Zukunft kein Ende zu finden.


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Ich habe nicht allziviel .at Traffic, aber bis jetzt hat mich das IP-Payment in Österreich nicht sehr überzeugt. Seriöser finde ich hier auf jeden Fall Firstgate da diese Zahlungsart auch sehr große Firmen verwenden.

DAY


----------



## galdikas (22 März 2005)

*Re: Einheiten?*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jedenfalls ist 29,95euro/call gesetzeswidrig, § 312c BGB:

"Der Unternehmer hat dem Verbraucher rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Vertragserklärung (...) klar und verständlich [ und unzweideutig] Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen über (....) den Gesamtpreis der Ware oder Dienstleistung einschließlich aller damit verbundenen Preisbestandteile, (...)  alle spezifischen, zusätzlichen Kosten, die der Verbraucher für die Benutzung des Fernkommunikationsmittels zu tragen hat, wenn solche zusätzlichen Kosten durch den Unternehmer in Rechnung gestellt werden [/quote]

Denn 30euro/call ist weder klar und verständlich, noch geht daraus eindeutig hervor, ob (schon) allein der Anruf ( = call)  zur Zahlungsverpflichtung führen wird, oder ob die Zahlungsverpflichtung (erst) durch die Erbringung der Dienstleistung entstehen wird, zu dessen Abrechnung das Anwählprogramm lediglich benutzt wird, aber die ganz sicher nicht aus der dialergesteuerten Mehrwertnummern-Anwahl, der reinen Telekommunikationsverbindungsherstellung und der Zeiterfassung selbst besteht.

Damit es keine Unklarheiten gibt, woraus denn eigentlich die angebotene Dienstleistung besteht, deren entgeltliche Erbringung angeboten wird (und von wem), schreibt das Gesetz vor, darüber ebenfalls klar, verständlich [und unzweideutig] zu informieren:

"Der Unternehmer muss dem Verbraucher (...) Informationen zur Verfügung stellen (...) über seine Identität, (...) , über wesentliche Merkmale der Ware oder Dienstleistung."



> Schau mal bei den ISAS Seiten nach, da wirst Du (fast) nur /call finden.



Sieh lieber mal im Gesetz nach!

Dort wird eine *klare, verständliche* Informationserteilung verlangt. Dabei ist "klar und verständlich" so zu verstehen, wie es den Vorgaben der EU-Richtlinie entspricht, die mit dieser BGB-Informationspflicht-Vorschrift bei Verbraucher-Fernabsatzverträgen in deutsches Recht umgesetzt werden soll:

"Die Informationen, deren kommerzieller Zweck unzweideutig erkennbar sein muss, müssen klar und verständlich auf jedwede der verwendeten Fernkommunikationstechnik angepasste Weise erteilt werden; dabei sind insbesondere die Grundsätze der Lauterkeit bei Handelsgeschäften sowie des Schutzes solcher Personen, die nach den Gesetzen der einzelnen Mitgliedstaaten nicht geschäftsfähig sind (wie zum Beispiel Minderjährige), zu beachten."
Artikel 4 der EU-Fernabsatzrichtlinie

D.h., daß die deutsche "klar und verständlich"-Gesetzesvorschrift so streng zu verstehen ist, daß mehrdeutige, laxe Preisverunklarungen a la "29,95euro/call"  in verheimlichender Gestaltung von Farbe und Schrift nicht als ordnungsgemäße Informationserteilung durchgehen können,  ebensowenig wie verschleiernde Desinformation darüber, worin der Inhalt welcher von wem erbrachten Vertragsleistung besteht, die letztlich vergütet werden soll.

gal.


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Das ganze ist zwar Haarspalterei, aber ich habe das nun auf s...n.de geändert.

Ach ja nur zur Info: Die Umstellung der Dialerskins (Preisfarbe, Schriftgröße des Textes etc.) hat außer viel Arbeit bei uns (sowie  Mainpean und der RegTP) nichts am Umsatz geändert. Schade um das viele Steuergeld (RegTP) daß durch diesen Aufwand wieder aus dem Fenster geworfen wurde. Aber scheinbar ist die Wirtschaftslage in Deutschland ja so gut, das das alles egal ist. Da wäre es sicher sinnvoller diese PSMS Abos schneller zu regulieren als immer auf den Dialer herumzuhacken.

DAY


----------



## dvill (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Schade um das viele Steuergeld (RegTP) daß durch diesen Aufwand wieder aus dem Fenster geworfen wurde.


Dieser Fehler, dass die Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werden, ärgert uns auch schon lange. Hier findet aber die Verlagerung der Kosten zum Verursacher statt (wenigstens teilweise).

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Schade um das viele Steuergeld (RegTP) daß durch diesen Aufwand wieder aus dem Fenster geworfen wurde.


Die Umstellung der Dialerskins erfolgt doch automatisch oder irre ich da? Wenn dem so ist, dann ist das System zur Umsetzung in den Datenbanken der RegTP installiert und kann allenfalls an seine Auslastungsgrenzen getrieben werden. Die damit einher beschäftigten Mitarbeiter der RegTP sind ohnehin im Dienst und machen ihre Arbeit, so oder so - also, wo werden denn dort Gelder "vernichtet"?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2005)

Off-Topic: Scharfe Kritik an day wegen seines Auftritts hier:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=1252


			
				Pasinger Bua schrieb:
			
		

> Die Motive des Geistig verwirrten der selbst einige Zeit versuchte mit Dialern Geld zu verdienen und sich wegen Erfolglosigkeit der anderen Seite zuwendete um wenigstens einen ruf zu verdienen liegen noch völlig im dunkeln.





			
				Pasinger Bua schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist eben kein Geselschafter der "einfach mal klappe halten GmbH"


Ich wünsche von ganzem Herzen einem anderen poster alles juristische Glück der Welt: 





> Aber jedenfalls habe ich den Typen wegen den Entgleisungen in dem anderen Thread angezeigt.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2005)

Nun, da drüben sind ohnehin ein paar Paranoiker unterwegs - bereits das Eröffnungsposting ist irritierend:





			
				Unaussprechliches schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ein Insider ([Day]) Mitarbeitern von Dialerschutz als Informant gedient hat
> [Link hierher]
> und Interna ausgeplaudert hat wurden alle Dialerbetreiber Angeklagt!


Mir ist weder bekannt, dass Day hier besonders erhellende Insiderdetails verkündet hätte, noch hätte ich Kenntnis davon, dass alle Dialerbetreiber angeklagt wurden - von einer ursächlichen Verknüpfung ganz zu schweigen.

Aber vielleicht wirft das Unaussprechliche hier nur verschiedene seiner Rechtsverfahren durcheinander wink. Sein Anwalt wird ihm aber bestimmt helfen können ...

[OT Ende]

Hat Day eigentlich noch etwas sinnstiftendes zum Fensterproblem (s. Threadtitel) beizutragen? Irgendwie ist er hier auch ein wenig blümerant geworden, nachdem gute Argumente vorgetragen wurden. Oder gibt es einen Maulkorb?


----------



## A John (22 März 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Day eigentlich noch etwas sinnstiftendes zum Fensterproblem (s. Threadtitel) beizutragen? Irgendwie ist er hier auch ein wenig blümerant geworden, nachdem gute Argumente vorgetragen wurden. Oder gibt es einen Maulkorb?


Zitat MD im DC:
_Bin ja schon gespannt auf seine Ausreden und Erklärungen.
Vielleicht sind die ja besser als die der Polizeispitzel denen gerade die Füße einbetoniert werden_
Eine Bewertung möge im Hinblick auf die Geschäftspraktiken des Verfassers jeder für sich vornehmen. :roll: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat MD im DC:
> _Bin ja schon gespannt auf seine Ausreden und Erklärungen.
> Vielleicht sind die ja besser als die der Polizeispitzel denen gerade die Füße einbetoniert werden_
> Eine Bewertung möge im Hinblick auf die Geschäftspraktiken des Verfassers jeder für sich vornehmen. :roll:
> Gruß A. John


 Da denke ich jetzt still und leise in mich hinein, was ich dem erzählen würde, wenn ich ihn so oft sehen würde wie ihn andere sehen...


----------



## drboe (22 März 2005)

*Re: Einheiten?*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich das für einen Schreibfehler halte. Man darf die Währungsbezeichnung sicher ausschreiben. Aber bitte mit 'E' anstelle von 'e'.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> /call ist durchaus üblich. Schau mal bei den ISAS Seiten nach, da wirst Du (fast) nur /call finden.


Wenn meine Nachbarin beim Fleischer "ein viertel Gehacktes" verlangt, weiß der Mann, dass sie "ein Viertel von einem Pfund" will und nicht ein Viertel von einem Rind. Da er auch weiß, dass ein Pfund 500g hat, wiegt er 125g ab. Er und seine Kundin sind zufrieden, weil man sich versteht. Seine Ware muss er dennoch nach den gesetzlichen Vorgaben mit Preisen auszeichnen. Und die kennen da nix: der Preis muss immer pro Kilogramm angegeben werden.

Was in bestimmten Branchen unter Eingeweihten üblich ist, ist weder automatisch gut und richtig, noch bildet es im Streitfall die Messlatte. Da zählt der Verbraucher. Und der kann "call" entweder gar nicht verstehen (ziemlich wahrscheinlich), es für eine Variante bei Börsengeschäften halten etc. Warum dem Streit um die Preisauszeichnung eine neue Runde anhängen? Ob Richter "denglisch" als Allgemeingut akzeptieren?

Du hast das ja nun in einem Fall geändert. Gut so! Versteh' den Hinweis also einfach als Tipp: auf seine Kunden einzugehen ist das Geheimnis dauerhaften Erfolgs. Oder auch: wenn andere sich unverständlch ausdrücken, muss man da ja nicht mitmachen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Danke für den Tipp. Bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen daß "call" und "Euro" verständlich sind, aber wenn "EUR/Verbindung" besser erkannt werden, dann soll es mir auch recht sein. 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2005)

@day. 
Dass der gleiche content in de, at, nl usw. unterschiedlichste Preise hat, ist das eine. Aber kannst Du mir (gerne auch PN) die Unterschied in der Ausschüttung mp's an Dich erklären? (in Klammern %)

        de  	   	1,99 €         1,36 € (68 )
  	at 	  	3,63 € 	  	1,80 € (50)
  	uk 	  	1,50 € 	       1,03 € (69)
  	nl 	  	0,80 € 	  	0,28 € (35)
  	au 	  	5,50 AUD     0,79 € (24)
  	es 	  	1,04 € 	  	0,31 € (30)
  	us 	  	int. 	  	   0,06 € (???)
  	cz 	  	70 CZK 	        0,44 € (19)

???


----------



## drboe (22 März 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Sein Anwalt wird ihm aber bestimmt helfen können ...


Bist Du sicher? Wenn es immer noch der gleiche ist, sollte er den besser wechseln. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @day.
> Dass der gleiche content in de, at, nl usw. unterschiedlichste Preise hat, ist das eine. Aber kannst Du mir (gerne auch PN) die Unterschied in der Ausschüttung mp's an Dich erklären? (in Klammern %)
> 
> de  	   	1,99 €         1,36 € (68 )
> ...




Genau weiß ich das selber nicht, aber ich denke die jeweiligen Telekom´s verlangen unterschiedlich viel für die Leitungen.  Einen gewissen Anteil bekommt dann auch noch MP und der Rest geht an die Projektbetreiber/Webmaster. Deshalb die unterschiedlichen Prozentwerte.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Genau weiß ich das selber nicht, aber ich denke die jeweiligen Telekom´s verlangen unterschiedlich viel für die Leitungen.  Einen gewissen Anteil bekommt dann auch noch MP und der Rest geht an die Projektbetreiber/Webmaster. Deshalb die unterschiedlichen Prozentwerte.
> DAY


 muss ich mal im netpond fragen, oder googeln. Der niedrige Wert in cz hat mich zB gewundert. Wer sich da wohl auskennt? Vielleicht frag ich mal consul info bv 
weiss jmd, wie ich so tun könnte, als wäre ich in Tschechien? mich würden die Dialer dort interessieren. Leider hab ich meine Korrespondenz mit http://www.ctu.cz/ verloren


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher? Wenn es immer noch der gleiche ist, sollte er den besser wechseln.


Das war durchaus ironisch gemeint von mir. Wobei dein Link inzwischen auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist ...

Aber Day hat anscheinend eh weitgehend aufgegeben. Die Schmuserei mit einigen hier war sicherlich einen Versuch wert - so richtig überzeugend ist sie allerdings nicht.

Übrigens dann ganz besonders nicht, wenn man parallel die gleichzeitigen Stellungnahmen im Dialercenter mit in Betracht nimmt.

Sei's drum - für mich ist dieser Topic erledigt.


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

So schnell geb ich sicher nicht auf  bzw. geh wieder weg :lol: 
Ich sehe da nichts schlimmes, wenn ich im DC poste, daß ich hier die Meinungen (Gedankengänge) der anderen studiere. So in der Art habe ich es auch gleich zu Beginn hier geschrieben da ich es sinnvoll finde, beide Seiten/Meinungen mal zu hören.

DAY


----------



## KatzenHai (22 März 2005)

Nun, die hier vorhandenen Meinungen zu den Themen
Erstes Fenster - Neuerungsgeltung
Preisangabe "/Call"
Unterscheide der Länderkosten
kennst du ja jetzt. Noch etwas, was du wissen möchtest?
Oder kommt jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische? Du wurdest ja schon als klageverursachendes Insider-Vögelchen ge-outet: Wann singst du denn?

Kurzum: Hilft es deiner Reputation, wenn du angeben darfst "Senior Member bei Dialerschutz.de/Computerbetrug.de"? Möchtest du von uns ein "Zertifikat: Verbraucherschützender Dialeranbieter"? Oder was?

(Ach ja: Man kann uns auch "studieren", indem man liest - Posten ist nicht wirklich notwendig dafür ...)


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

1. Ich brauche keine Reputation oder ein Zertifikat - ich kann mir schon 
    selbst helfen

2. Ich poste hier keine Sachen die "streng geheim" sind. Jeder hier
    hat die Möglichkeit sich bei MP als Webmaster oder Projektinhaber 
    anzumelden und kann die Dinge, die ich hier gepostet habe, auch ohne 
    mich ansehen. Viele von Euch haben das wahrscheinlich auch schon
    gemacht. Für mich ist MP eine "offene und seriöse Firma" die nichts zu 
    verheimlichen hat - zumindest vermittelt sie es "uns" immer so.
    --> siehe www.rechtskonform.de 

3. Das sehe ich anders. "Studieren" kann man nur wenn man auch 
    geziehlt fragt -  und diese Möglichkeit gebe ich Euch auch da Ihr mich
    ja auch geziehlt fragen könnt. Ich bin kein Spitzel noch fange ich
    irgendwie an zu singen. Für mich zählt eine offene und beidseitig 
    faire Kommunikation im Forum und ohne daß man gleich immer ans
    klagen denken muss.

DAY


----------



## News (22 März 2005)

> Jeder hier hat die Möglichkeit sich bei MP als Webmaster oder Projektinhaber
> anzumelden


Und es gibt den "Demo-Modus", mit dem es noch einfacher geht


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist MP eine "offene und seriöse Firma" die nichts zu
> verheimlichen hat - zumindest vermittelt sie es "uns" immer so.
> --> siehe www.rechtskonform.de
> DAY



Da hast du sicher Recht. Ab und zu wird zwar ihren Dialern die Registrierung entzogen (manchmal sind es einige tausend oder eine paar hunderttausend Dialer - aber was ist das schon, wo es doch Millionen sein könnten) und die Rufnummern, über die diese Dialer laufen, werden gesperrt, aber so was nennt man heute wohl "Kollateralschäden".

Die hatten wahrscheinlich einfach nur großes Pech.


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > Jeder hier hat die Möglichkeit sich bei MP als Webmaster oder Projektinhaber
> > anzumelden
> 
> 
> Und es gibt den "Demo-Modus", mit dem es noch einfacher geht



Im Demo-Modus sieht man nur den Webmaster-Account. Der Projektinhaber hat mehr Möglichkeiten um z.B. die ganzen Webmaster zu verwalten.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist MP eine "offene und seriöse Firma" die nichts zu
> verheimlichen hat - zumindest vermittelt sie es "uns" immer so.
> --> siehe www.rechtskonform.de
> DAY


Ich hoffe doch, dass Du Dich genau schlau gemacht hast über MP ... Immerhin hast Du [in deiner Tätigkeit als Verkuppler] der Kapsch AG/Montax/Dimoco einen ziemlichen Schreck versetzt, wenn ich die Reaktionen auf den mainpean-newsletter seitens der Montax richtig deute...
(P.S.: ich hab bis heute nicht die Mundwinkel runter gekriegt ob Hausherrs Auftritt hier)


----------



## dvill (22 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Die hatten wahrscheinlich einfach nur großes Pech.


Es kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass man dort  kapitalistisch wirtschaftliche Fakten gelten lässt, wo eine gute juristische Beurteilung ebenfalls wichtig ist. Dann ist es Pech, wenn sich zu viele Juristen Gedanken machen und manchmal unterschiedlicher Meinung sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch, dass Du Dich genau schlau gemacht hast über MP ... Immerhin hast Du [in deiner Tätigkeit als Verkuppler] der Kapsch AG/Montax/Dimoco einen ziemlichen Schreck versetzt, wenn ich die Reaktionen auf den mainpean-newsletter seitens der Montax richtig deute...
> (P.S.: ich hab bis heute nicht die Mundwinkel runter gekriegt ob Hausherrs Auftritt hier)



Laut neuester Ausgabe des WCM (Druckversion Nr. 229) war es die Telekom Austria, die den Schreck kriegte und über Montax die Entfernung jenes "legendären" Newsletters von der MP-Homepage veranlasste. In jener Ausgabe des WCM steht auch eine lange Erklärung der Telekom Austria, wo drinnensteht, dass sie auf keinen Fall die so heftig kritisierte "Vollintegration" von Bill-it-easy verwenden und der Kunde für jede Transaktion ein Passwort benötigt.

Ad. Herr Hausherr: Auf der Seite der österreichischen Wirtschaftskammer gibt es ein Video von ihm, also quasi "Herr Hausherr in Wort und Bild", wo er "Bill-it-easy" vorstellt. Da wirkt er sogar irgendwie drollig.


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso soll/sollte ich mich schlau machen ? Montax war damals bei mir im Büro und die haben mir ihr System präsentiert. So habe ich dann MP mit Montax verkuppelt. Was die dann untereinander ausgemacht haben weiß ich nicht und interessiert mich auch nicht. 

DAY


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2005)

@DAY



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch, dass Du Dich genau schlau gemacht hast über MP





			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso soll/sollte ich mich schlau machen ? Montax war damals bei mir im Büro......



MP ist nicht Montax. Alles klar?


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass man dort  kapitalistisch wirtschaftliche Fakten gelten lässt, wo eine gute juristische Beurteilung ebenfalls wichtig ist. Dann ist es Pech, wenn sich zu viele Juristen Gedanken machen und manchmal unterschiedlicher Meinung sind.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Das ist sowieso ein ganz eigenartiger Kapitialismus, den die da pflegen. Verlangen fast ausnahmslos immer nur den gesetzlich erlaubten Höchstpreis. Klar gibt es das im echten Kapitalismus auch. Aber nur bei kartellartigen Absprachen (was ja erstens eigentlich überall verboten ist und hier nicht zutrifft) oder bei Mangel an Produkten und Angeboten. Aber auch das ist nicht der Fall. 

Man könnte das höchstens als "Dass mein Angebot was kostet, merkst du spätestens bei der nächsten Telefonrechnung"-Kapitalismus bezeichnen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war ja auch nur etwas ironisch gemeint... (Du hast doch geschrieben "ich habe mp und montax zusammen gebracht...  )
Aber irgendwas musste montax ja erzählt haben,... sicher mehr als die mail-Adresse vom Berliner  
Obwohl, wenn ich mir den Hausherr so ankucke


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> @DAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit MP habe ich damals schon einige Jahre zusammengearbeitet und Montax (nicht MP) ist zu mir nach Wien ins Büro gekommen und hat mir sein neues System gezeigt. ich stehe wohl auf der Leitung. Über was hätte ich mich schlau machen sollen ? Montax hat mir damals gesagt das alles rechtlich geprüft ist und alles seriös ist. Ich sehe nach wie vor nichts unseriöses bei diesem Zahlungssystem. Kapsch ist zumindest in Österreich keine unbekannte Firma, warum soll ich also einer bekannten Firma nicht glauben was sie sagt ? Montax hat damals als sie bei mir im Büro war gar nicht gewusst das es eine Firma MP gibt.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Montax hat mir damals gesagt das alles rechtlich geprüft ist und alles seriös ist. Ich sehe nach wie vor nichts unseriöses bei diesem Zahlungssystem.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9411
Du solltest wirklich erst diesen Thread und zwar gründlich  lesen, bevor du postest, niemand hat gesagt, 
dass das System  unseriös ist 
Dass sich jemand selber bescheinigt , dass sein System sicher ist und keinen Mißbrauch zuläßt, 
 das ist der (schlechte) Treppenwitz und wieder der inflationäre Gebrauch des Wortes "seriös", 
das hatten wir doch schon mal....

cp

PS: 





			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Montax hat damals als sie bei mir im Büro war gar nicht gewusst das es eine Firma MP gibt.


 :vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Da is wohl jemandem das Erinnerungsvermögen abgetaucht? Vielleicht eine Spätfolge multitoxikomaner mallorcinischer Marketingmaßnahmen?
[ich editier mal nach unten: Harry, Du warst doch nicht bei der Eurowebtainment, oder? Zumindest kenne ich keine Teilnehmerlisten, auf denen dein name drauf steht - im Gegensatz zu dem Namen HAUSHERR. Ich meinte also Montax, nicht Dich - oder hast Du mit den T-Brothers gesprochen?]


----------



## DAY.DE (22 März 2005)

Wem meinst Du jetzt damit ? Montax oder mich ?  Ich weiss es nicht mehr genau ob die damals schon von der Firma MP gehört  haben. Auf jeden Fall hatten die damals sicher noch keinen Kontakt und die haben auch nicht gewusst das MP so viele Webmaster mit österr. Traffic haben.

DAY


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mit MP habe ich damals schon einige Jahre zusammengearbeitet und Montax (nicht MP) ist zu mir nach Wien ins Büro gekommen und hat mir sein neues System gezeigt. ich stehe wohl auf der Leitung. Über was hätte ich mich schlau machen sollen ? Montax hat mir damals gesagt das alles rechtlich geprüft ist und alles seriös ist. Ich sehe nach wie vor nichts unseriöses bei diesem Zahlungssystem. Kapsch ist zumindest in Österreich keine unbekannte Firma, warum soll ich also einer bekannten Firma nicht glauben was sie sagt ? Montax hat damals als sie bei mir im Büro war gar nicht gewusst das es eine Firma MP gibt.
> 
> DAY



Also nochmal:

DAY sagt: Mainpean ist seriös
DAY wird geantwortet: Die Geschichte dieser Firma (Deregistrierung von Dialern und andere Storys z.B. aus dem Jahr 2002) könnten eventuell als Gegenargument für DAYs Aussage (Mainpean ist seriös) gelten.

DAY steht auf dem Schlauch oder auch nicht. Möglicherweise waren die grassen Sidesteps, die manchmal in diesem Thread vorkamen, gar nicht so off-topic. Nicht wegen der aktuellen Probleme, die der grasse Finanzminister derzeit hat, sondern wegen seines Verhaltens, das man schon in vielen Gesprächen mit ihm beobachten konnte: Interviewer fragt und der Herr mit den zeitweiligen Homepage-Problemen (welche du sicher auch mitgekriegt hast  ) gibt alle möglichen Antworten, aber nicht die, die mit der unmittelbar zuvor gestellten Frage zu tun haben.

P.S. DIMOCO ist aber auch keine unbekannte Firma. Oder kennst du die auch nicht?


----------



## DAY.DE (23 März 2005)

Ich werde heute mal in meinem Mailarchiv nachsehen wie der Kontakt wirklich zustande kam. Am 26.3.2004 hatte ich das erste Mal Kontakt mit der Firma Datasturm und die haben mich dann am 20.9.2004 an DIMOCO weitervermittelt. Aber wie gesagt, ich schau mir die ganzen Mails noch mal an.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde heute mal in meinem Mailarchiv nachsehen wie der Kontakt wirklich zustande kam. Am 26.3.2004 hatte ich das erste Mal Kontakt mit der Firma Datasturm und die haben mich dann am 20.9.2004 an DIMOCO weitervermittelt. Aber wie gesagt, ich schau mir die ganzen Mails noch mal an.
> 
> DAY


Datasturm? Ist das nicht Herr J*B*, der bei der EWT2004 als Mitarbeiter der PG Media aufgeführt wird, zu deren Klientel die Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme gehört? 


			
				N. Peerenboom - "Die Paten des Dialerbetrugs" schrieb:
			
		

> Die Festnetznummer 069-42... wurde von der Frankfurter Firma PG Media betrieben. Die hatte die Telefonnummer vom Netzbetreiber Colt Telekom angemietet. Die Colt Telekom bestätigte auf Anfrage, dass sie die Verbindungsdaten der bei der Nummer 060-42 eingehenden Dialer-Anrufe an die PG Media weitergegeben hat. Die PG Media reichte die Telefonnummern der Dialeropfer an die HAS bzw. Digital Web Media weiter, die damit Adressen ermitteln konnten.



Muss da mal im Archiv kramen, aber mein Gedächtnis meldet so was in der Richtung...
edit: Mein Schnipselsucher weiß es - 


			
				ewt schrieb:
			
		

> PG Media In-Systems  G* Matthias  ja
> PG Media In-Systems  P* Markus  ja
> PG Media In-Systems  T* Heinrich  ja
> PG Media In-Systems  A* Külli  ja
> ...


P&G = PGMedia,
s.a.
http://www.rtpay.com/de/personal.htm
http://210112.antispam.de/t419597f11731515_Globoesoft_1.html
(da taucht auch wieder - in diesem thread - der omnipräsente M*K* oder 
korrekter M*cus K* auf - siehe - exemplarisch hier
Wer das nur wieder ist...

@day:
Was hat denn die datasturm mit montax zu tun??? Dass ich aus Deinen Andeutungen sehr viel interpretiere, hast Du ja schon mitgekriegt - dass ich *Dir* nichts Böses will, sicher auch


----------



## DAY.DE (23 März 2005)

Nein bei Datasturm war es ein Herr T. Stock*ar. Er hat mir die Adresse von DIMOCO gegeben da die PSMS in Österreich anbieten. Durch DIMOCO bin ich dann zu MONTAX gekommen und Herr Hausherr hat mich dann am 20.9.2004 angerufen und gemeint daß das Bill-It-Easy was für mich wäre und er mich treffen möchte. Er hat auch einen Link geschickt wo ich eine Demo sehe.  http://demo.billiteasy.com

Am 20.9.2004 habe ich im DC gepostet:

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=650&highlight=billiteasy

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2005)

Danke für die gewohnt schnelle Antwort.
Auch der T*S* gehört(e) zu PG (siehe ewt-Info oben) - die [ironie]inzestuösen Verstrickungen[/ironie] in der Branche sind für deren Ruf (bei mir!) verheerend


----------



## DAY.DE (23 März 2005)

Datasturm wollte mir "sein" PayPerCall verkaufen, obwohl ich das gleiche System schon seit 2 Jahren via MP verwendete. Datasturm ist scheinbar damals gerade Partner von MP für PPC geworden nur haben die scheinbar nicht gewusst daß ich nicht nur Dialer sondern auch das PPC von MP verwende.

Mit Datasturm hatte ich aber seit damals keinen Kontakt mehr.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Datasturm wollte mir "sein" PayPerCall verkaufen, obwohl ich das gleiche System schon seit 2 Jahren via MP verwendete. Datasturm ist scheinbar damals gerade Partner von MP für PPC geworden nur haben die scheinbar nicht gewusst daß ich nicht nur Dialer sondern auch das PPC von MP verwende.
> Mit Datasturm hatte ich aber seit damals keinen Kontakt mehr. DAY


Also datasturm, 2003 gegründet, hat auf den ersten Blick nicht viel mit PG media zu tun, nur halt den GF J*B* und - laut Deiner Info - auch diesen T*S*. Und pg media hat nun einmal eine _ganz besondere_ pay-per-call-Methode entwickelt 

Ob M*P* (nicht mainp*!) die auf der EWT vorgestellt hat?


> 01:00 pm Panel discussion: "New regulations (the new 0190/0900 law) alternative paying methods" in German, with Michel M* (Smartphone [schweizer C&W-Filiale?]), Markus P* (PGMedia), Markus F* (Inet-Cash), Fred Sch* (Aconti)


----------



## DAY.DE (23 März 2005)

Wie gesagt, ich habe nie diese spezielle PPC Variante verwendet da ich ja schon sehr zufrieden mit MP´s PPC war   

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich habe nie diese spezielle PPC Variante verwendet da ich ja schon sehr zufrieden mit MP´s PPC war   DAY


 Wir sind ja fast Freunde, also mal unter Freunden: Wer das gemeinte "spezielle" PPC von PGMedia&HAS eingesetzt hat, würde das sicher nicht hier im Forum posten...
Aber das wird ja von anderer Seite schon untersucht 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw27/s14161.html


----------



## DAY.DE (23 März 2005)

Da kann man nur froh sein daß es solche Firmen nicht mehr gibt und der Dialer ab 17.6 vielleicht doch noch eine Überlebenschance in Deutschland hat. Zumindest kann sich dann niemand mehr aufregen er hat den Preis nicht gesehen, denn wenn dieser dann im 1.2 OK und JA Fenster drinnen steht, und er sieht den Preis noch immer nicht, dann wäre es wohl besser wenn er sich eine neue Brille kauft und dann erst wieder den PC einschaltet.   

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man nur froh sein daß es solche Firmen nicht mehr gibt und der Dialer ab 17.6 vielleicht doch noch eine Überlebenschance in Deutschland hat. Zumindest kann sich dann niemand mehr aufregen er hat den Preis nicht gesehen, denn wenn dieser dann im 1.2 OK und JA Fenster drinnen steht, und er sieht den Preis noch immer nicht, dann wäre es wohl besser wenn er sich eine neue Brille kauft und dann erst wieder den PC einschaltet.


 Man könnte auch auf die Frage "Wollen Sie mir ihr gesamtes Vermögen schenken?" ein "ok" hinzaubern... Was beweist das?

http://www.chip.de/news/c1_news_13739731.html
Zwei Fragen am Rande:
Ob der Fall ohne dieses Forum so glimpflich für die Betroffenen  ausgegangen wäre?
Warum der Fall trotz dieses Forums so glimpflich für die Verursacher ausgegangen ist?


----------



## Wembley (23 März 2005)

Und wieder einmal schließt sich der Kreis:

W. H. und die T-Brothers singen im Chor: "They are red, they are white and we love their Danish Dynamite".


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder einmal schließt sich der Kreis:
> 
> W. H. und die T-Brothers singen im Chor: "They are red, they are white and we love their Danish Dynamite".


Mit Verlaub, dieser Chor hat Corps-Größe. Da wette ich einige Prisen skandinavischen Schnupftabaks!

@day: was ich überlesen hatte:


> Mit MP habe ich damals schon einige Jahre zusammengearbeitet


2004 minus "einige Jahre" = vor 2002???


----------



## drboe (23 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man nur froh sein daß es solche Firmen nicht mehr gibt und der Dialer ab 17.6 vielleicht doch noch eine Überlebenschance in Deutschland hat. Zumindest kann sich dann niemand mehr aufregen er hat den Preis nicht gesehen, denn wenn dieser dann im 1.2 OK und JA Fenster drinnen steht, und er sieht den Preis noch immer nicht, dann wäre es wohl besser wenn er sich eine neue Brille kauft und dann erst wieder den PC einschaltet.


Hier wurde schon mehrfach die Befürchtung geäußert, dass im Ergebnis der neuen Vorschriften der Verbraucher ein größeres Problem hat zu beweisen, dass er eben nicht OK etc. eingegeben hat. Diese Befürchtungen haben einen m. E. sehr realistischen Hintergrund. Angesichts der in den letzten Jahren beobachteten Gepflogenheiten der Branche, des anhaltenden Unvermöges in Redmond PC-Systeme dicht zu  machen, sowie bereits bekannt gewordener Versuche ist die Prognose wohl nicht allzu gewagt, dass heimtückische Installationen mit rechtskonformen Alibi-Dialern im "Beipack" zunehmen werden. Sozusagen als Alternative oder flankierende Maßnahme der Anbieter während der Migration zu anderen Bilingverfahren. Und natürlich wird man sich weiterhin der Maxime verpflichtet sehen, den Internetnutzern das Geld mit allen Mitteln bis weit in rechtliche Grauzonen aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Es liegt mir fern, Dir persönlich etwas vorzuwerfen. Jedoch ist die Wahl Deiner Partner diesbezüglich keineswegs über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Und das neue Bilingansätze von denselben Firmen und Leuten verfolgt werden, die schon bisher nicht gerade als Muster für ehrbare Kaufleute durchgehen können, diskreditiert die diskutierten Verfahren m. E. von Beginn an.

Leider erweisen sich Gesetzgeber und Behörden als hartnäckige Leugner des Problems "Mehrwertdienst". Kein Wunder, sie haben das Problem ohne Not selbst in die Welt gesetzt. M. E. wäre der vernüftigste Weg, die Rahmenbedingungen zu ändern und den Gesetzen Geltung zu verschaffen, die auch sonst Käufe, Fernabsatz etc. regeln. Die Beweispflicht, dass es einen Vertrag gab, muss wieder dem Anbieter zufallen. Damit dürften diese in der Mehrzahl der hier diskutierten Fälle sehr schlechte Karten haben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

Ist das denn hier eigentlich üblich daß man stundenlang das Forum nicht aufrufen kann. Heute habe ich es mindestens schon 20x probiert aber immer bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" 

DAY


----------



## sascha (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das denn hier eigentlich üblich daß man stundenlang das Forum nicht aufrufen kann. Heute habe ich es mindestens schon 20x probiert aber immer bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"
> 
> DAY



Kann ab und zu mal passieren, je nach Stärke des Besucherandrangs und der DoS-Attacken


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2005)

Entzugserscheinungen? Das stimmt bedenklich ....

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

So einen starken Besucherandrang kann ich mir um 7:00 in der Früh gar nicht vorstellen  :roll:   
Da müssen ja den ganzen Tag DoS Attacken sein. Von wem kommen die denn immer ?   

DAY


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Von wem kommen die denn immer ?



es gibt genügend Feinde des Forums ...

tf


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Entzugserscheinungen? Das stimmt bedenklich ....
> 
> cp




Du weisst ja, ich muss auf meinen Schnitt kommen   

Nein Spaß bei Seite: Wenn ich ein Mail bekomme das es einen neuen Eintrag gibt, dann möchte ich mir diesen natürlich gleich ansehen und nicht erst den ganzen Tag 20x probieren bis ich mal ins Forum komm. Aber scheinbar gibt es wirklich so viele DoS Attacken den ganzen Tag   

Das müssen ja Unsummen an Traffic-Kosten sein wenn jeden Tag DoS Attacken kommen   

DAY


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst ja, ich muss auf meinen Schnitt kommen


Qualität nicht Quantität ....

tf


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

Wenn Du meine Postings ließt, dann wirst Du feststellen, daß viele davon sicher nicht oberflächlich sondern qualitativ hochwertig sind. Immerhin war ich u.a. ca. viele Jahre ISO9000 Qualitäts-Manager   

DAY


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das denn hier eigentlich üblich daß man stundenlang das Forum nicht aufrufen kann. Heute habe ich es mindestens schon 20x probiert aber immer bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"


Hier keine Probleme.
Es könnte aber sein, dass Dich unser vollautomatisches Angriffserkennungs- und Bekämpfungssystem als "unerwünscht" eingestuft hat. Dann hättest Du eine Zeitstrafe in Abhängigkeit von der Erkennung bekommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

Gratulation, Harry, zu 500 postings im DC


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2005)

Kann mir würdigeres  als Anlaß für einen Glückwunsch vorstellen, die Wandlung zum
 Dialerpaulus erscheint mir gelinde gesagt etwas unglaubwürdig, da steckt eher der 16.Juni in den Knochen.

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir würdigeres  als Anlaß für einen Glückwunsch vorstellen, die Wandlung zum
> Dialerpaulus erscheint mir gelinde gesagt etwas unglaubwürdig, da steckt eher der 16.Juni in den Knochen.
> 
> cp




Danke für die Glückwünsche wegen der 500 Postings. Die habe ich aber auch hier bald geschafft   

Und was soll mir das bringen das ich mich hier reinschleime ? Glaubst Du, wenn ich hier öfters poste, daß ich dann am 16.6. mehr Geld mit Dialer verdiene ?  Das kann doch wohl nicht Dein Ernst sein, daß Du so etwas glaubst. Ob ich hier poste oder nicht, hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf meine Umsätze. 

Ich poste hier aus unterschiedlichen Gründen aber das hat nichts mit dem 16.6. zu tun. Z.B. hat es mir schon viel gebracht, daß ich hier im Forum erfahren habe, daß es theoretisch mehr als 2 PPC Tarife in Österreich gibt. MP bietet halt derzeit nur 2 Tarife an. Ich denke aber, daß es durchaus denkenswert ist, daß man auch mal einen Tarif unter 1 EUR/Minute testet und auch beibehält, wenn dadurch mehr Geld hängen bleibt.   

Das mit dem "/call" habe ich bis jetzt auch nicht gewusst und habe es gerne geändert da es am Einwahlverhalten auch überhaupt nichts geändert hat. Wenn solche Anregungen mir nicht weniger Geld bringen und zur Transparenz mehr beitragen, warum soll ich es nicht machen ?
Ich bin für solche Anregungen sicher sehr dankbar. Hier im Forum schaut man sich meine Seiten sicher um einiges kritischer an als im DC da hier auch viele Mitbewerber dort sind und die werden sich hüten mir einen gute Ratschlag zu geben damit ich mehr verdiene oder "gesetzeskonformer" (Stichwort /call) die Seiten aufbaue.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Glückwünsche wegen der 500 Postings. Die habe ich aber auch hier bald geschafft



Wenn du dich da nicht mal vertust....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir würdigeres  als Anlaß für einen Glückwunsch vorstellen, die Wandlung zum
> Dialerpaulus erscheint mir gelinde gesagt etwas unglaubwürdig, da steckt eher der 16.Juni in den Knochen.
> cp


Warum harry diesem Forum so viel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Aber ich finde ihn bereichernd. Auch seine Beiträge im DC waren teilweise sehr spannend und gaben mir Informationen, die ich anderswo nicht bekommen habe. Ich erinnere mal an seinen ersten _im DC_ (meines Wissens):
Im Juni 2004:
h**p://dialerc*.de/showthread.php?threadid=404

Wenn die im DC nicht alle ein großes Kasperltheater aufführen, wissen die offenbar tatsächlich wenig...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9676
(linkforum!)

oder hat day damals nur nicht die richtige Ansprechpartnerin gefunden?
forum.mainp***.de/member.php?action=getinfo&userid=352
http://www.dialerc*.de/showthread.php?threadid=387

Dabei hätte day ihr bei der Frage nach den 100 meistbesuchten at-domains sicher helfen können:
http://www.dialerc*.de/showthread.php?threadid=420

Man kann auch in Foren lesen, ohne in Foren zu lesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finde ihn bereichernd.



bezeichnend,  nicht bereichernd , du liegst total daneben 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

Also schön langsam geht mir das hier wirklich auf die Nerven daß man hier fast den ganzen Tag immer gesperrt ist und das Forum nicht aufrufbar ist  nur weil man mal 5 Postings schreibt  
Nur weil man 5 Postings schreibt ist man ja noch lange kein Spammer oder macht eine DoS Attacke  :roll:   Echt komisches automatisches System haben die hier   


@Aka-Aka

Von Mainpean bekommt man leider wirklich viel zu wenig Informationen - zumindest "offizielle" über Newsletter oder Forum.
"Berliner" ist immer sehr hilfsbereit und antwortet auf Mails sehr schnell, nur leider muss man immer "aktiv fragen". Viele Sachen erfährt man leider nur durch Zufall (z.B. Beta-Phase von Bill-It-Easy). Die Erklärung erhält man dann vom "Berliner" zwar dann sehr ausführlich, aber wie gesagt, nur bzw. fast immer nur wenn man ihm ein Mail schickt.

Die meistbesuchtesten 100 .at Domains hätte ich auch nicht gewusst.
Die TOP-100 .de Portale weiß ich ungefähr, aber die waren ja nicht gefragt.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Von Mainpean bekommt man leider wirklich viel zu wenig Informationen - zumindest "offizielle" über Newsletter oder Forum.


 Vielleicht bist Du mir deshalb so sympathisch, weil man ja auch als Dialeropfer mitunter sehr aktiv nachfragen muss, um an Informationen zu kommen
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/287-1.html


> Laut heruntergeladenem 'Einzelverbindungsnachweis' von In-Telegence soll eine Verbindung über 38 Sekunden zustandegekommen sein. Anbieter ist die Fa. Worldlines. bei der Nummer, die dort angegeben ist, meldet sich die Firma Goodlines. Diese wiederum verweist an die Firma Mainpean.... Letztlich habe ich trotz Recherche noch immer keine Antwort auf die Frage, welchen Dienst ich benützt haben soll !


Allerdings hat die Sympathie Grenzen: Denn jenem Mitmenschen entstand durch die Berliner Infogenialen ein finanzieller Schaden, Dir ein finanzieller Gewinn. [nicht durch diesen Fall, der war älter]
Aber eine oder zwei Ebenen drüber verläuft sich das: Den richtigen Reibach machen ohnehin ganz andere. Ob ich Dir Dein Reibächen von Richters & Staatsanwalts & Politikers Gnaden gönne?

Da fält mir was ein, day, frag doch mal die Berliner, was es mit dem Beteiligungsmodell der goodlines auf sich hat:
siehe hier
ich verstehe nicht, was da steht, frag doch mal nach - Danke.


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

Warum kannst Du nicht selber den Berliner fragen. Ich kenne weder diese Firma noch interessiert mich dessen Beteiligungsmodell. Der Berliner ist ansich immer sehr hilfsbereit und antwortet (mir zumindest) immer sehr rasch.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Der Berliner ist ansich immer sehr hilfsbereit und antwortet (mir zumindest) immer sehr rasch.



Klar,  bist ja auch einer  von den Leibsklaven, der die Kohle  ranschleppt  :bandit


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

Hallo Berliner, welche ID verwendest Du hier im Forum?
Ich würde Dir gerne eine PN schicken mit der Frage oben. Antworte doch am besten gleich hier.
Vielen Dank
Aka


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

@Aka 

jetzt entäuscht du aber, so lange schon Rechercheur im Forum und die Nicks sind dir nicht geläufig...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

weg mit dialern schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka
> jetzt entäuscht du aber, so lange schon Rechercheur im Forum und die Nicks sind dir nicht geläufig...


Na, frühers wars glaub ich das Mitglied im Linkforum mit 0 postings - aber da is keiner mehr
 Außerdem bin ich ein Rechercheur _aus_ diesem Forum, nicht _in_ diesem Forum. Aber im Ernst: ich hab's ehrlich vergessen


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> aber da is keiner mehr



richtig....


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

weg mit Dialern schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ha, wusst ichs doch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1392


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

Wer weiss, wann der Berliner sich wieder mal hier umsieht. Warum schickst Du ihm kein Mail an [email protected]*an.de ?

Ich befürchte aber, daß er sich erst wieder wegen der Osterfeiertage am Dienstag meldet.

DAY


----------



## Wembley (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte aber, daß er sich erst wieder wegen der Osterfeiertage am Dienstag meldet.
> 
> DAY



Und ich befürchte, dass der sich *NIE* meldet. 

By the way: Kennst du deine Dialer- und Bill-it-easy-Kollegen aus "good old *Denmark*"?


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> weg mit Dialern schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man könnte natürlich auch eine der anderen (Haupt-)UserNicks aus dem Hause an der Scharnweberstr. bemühen:

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=951
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1289
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2625
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2907

...oder gleich mal dort anrufen - aber wie zuvor schon erwähnt, es sind Feiertage und "mann" ist unterwegs! Ich übrigens auch - wünsche allen mir wohlgesonnenen Usern hier ein paar nette Feiertage!


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

ach Du meinst jenen brüllkomischen GVU-Spitzel?


> Ich lese hier immer "yyy.Kazaa-lite-downl***.de" , emule.*** usw.: Was sagen denn die Ermittler und Richter zu Programmen und gezogene Files (mp3,mpg,avi usw) wenn die den Rechner untersuchen? Zeigt dann nicht der Staatsanwalt den PC-Besitzer an? Urheberrecht usw?


Das ist die gleiche Argumentation wie früher in den USA (aus einer Anhörung von 1997 über links in e-mails, die Porno for free versprachen und nach Moldawien telefonierten: "ja, das passiert, aber viele Leute sind beschämt, auf die links geklickt zu haben"
Was ist jemand, der so argumentiert und millionenfach nicht rechtmässige Dialer einsetzt,  für eine Kreatur???


----------



## DAY.DE (24 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> By the way: Kennst du deine Dialer- und Bill-it-easy-Kollegen aus "good old *Denmark*"?



Keine Ahnung wen Du meinst.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung wen Du meinst.


fragt sich, wovon er überhaupt Ahnung hat, entweder antwortet er einfach nicht auf Fragen oder 
versteckt  sich hinter MP, armselig...


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

weg mit Dialern schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Armselig sind die, die anonym als Gast hier posten und sich nicht trauen ihren wahren Namen zu nennen und versuchen andere Leute  niederzumachen. Ich denke, daß hier im Forum auch nicht jeder alles weiss. Außerdem verstecke ich mich in keinster Weise hinter MP und poste hier auch so gut es möglich ist (sofern ich nicht wieder stundenlang gesperrt werde)

Ich hatte außer mit Secxxex.tv (und das ging damals auch über alles I*AS) nie Kontakte zu Dänemark gehabt. Was sollen also immer diese komischen Fragen ? Ohne konkrete Fragen kann ich keine konkreten Antworten gaben.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Armselig sind die, die anonym als Gast hier posten


Hier darf jeder posten, ob dir das paßt oder nicht, auch mit Anmeldung sind Postings und Poster anonym 
oder weißt du, wer ich bin. Wenn du deine  Identität preisgibst  ist das deine freiwillige Entscheidung 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

Wenn, dann musst Du schon meinen kompletten Satz hier posten!

Ich habe kein Problem, wenn hier jemand anonym postet. Wenn dieser dann aber versucht hinter seinem sicheren Schutzmantel jemand der NICHT anonym postet, niederzumachen und zu provozieren damit man etwas postet was einen vielleicht schaden könnte, dann finde ich das nicht in Ordnung. 

Außerdem finde ich es sehrwohl einen Unterschied ob jemand als "Gast" oder als registrierter User hier postet. z.B. kann ich einem registrierten User auch ein PM schicken und dem Administrator ist zumindest bekannt wer die Postings geschrieben hat.

Nur weil ich nicht die Leute kenne die manche vermuten, verstecke ich mich noch lange nicht hinter MP oder bin "armselig"  :evil: 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

wenn dir so daran gelegen, dass es jemand postet, der angemeldet ist: deine  Antworten waren
 bisher alles andere als erhellend , diverse Fragen  hast du schlicht ignoriert, in mehreren Fällen kam:
 das weiß MP, das macht MP , ich bin von MP abhängig.

Zu deiner  Beruhigung, das war mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread, weil  das einfach zu langweilig 
ist , immer dieselben Phrasen zu lesen. Es sind noch ca 80 Tage bis zum Tag der Wahrheit, 
das überstehen wir nach mehr als vier  Jahren Dialermißbrauch  auch noch 

Was diese neu erwachte Liebe zu diesem Form  betrifft , kann ich nur spekulieren, 
dass es aus purer Menschenfreundlichkeit sein sollte, glaube ich kaum. 

Vor einem  Jahr oder so wäre das glaubwürdiger gewesen , aber nicht so kurz vor Toresschluss.
jetzt nachdem die Quellen des Wohlstandes zu versiegen drohen. 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

Schau Dich doch mal im DC um wieviel hier MP postet. Dann schau Dich um wieviele Newsletter MP rausschickt und dann weisst Du was 99% der Webmaster und Projektinhaber wirklich wissen. Ich habe es nicht nur 1x im DC und auch direkt dem Berliner geschrieben warum die uns nicht mehr Infos AKTIV zukommen lassen....

Da ich hier nicht so wie (fast) alle anonym poste, wirst Du sicher verstehen, wenn ich manche Fragen ignoriere wenn ich der Ansicht bin, das sie mir vielleicht (finanziell) schaden könnten. 

Hinter einer Schutzmauer auf einen der in der Mitte steht mit Steinen zu schießen ist nach meiner Ansicht nicht sehr schwer oder zeugt von großem Mut.

Sicher bin ich in gewisser Weise abhängig von MP.  Was für Alternativen habe ich denn ? GN, Se**rex.tv, etc. ?  Die sind mir alle zu klein und versenden noch weniger Infos.  Da bleibe ich lieber bei MP. Die schicken mir zumindest wenn ich denen eine konkrete Frage schicke, auch meist eine konkrete Antwort.

Einen Grund warum ich hier poste, wirst Du in ca. 1 Monat (via Presseaussendung) noch erfahren. Die anderen Gründe habe ich hier schon gepostet.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

Ein allerletztes Mal: 


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Hinter einer Schutzmauer auf einen der in der Mitte steht mit Steinen zu schießen ist nach meiner Ansicht nicht sehr schwer oder zeugt von großem Mut.


Das ist dein Problem, du hättest wissen müssen, dass Vertreter der Branche hier
 nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefaßt werden, also jammere nicht. 
Umgekehrt in deinen "Hausforen" wird auch nicht gerade mit großem Takt gepostet 


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Grund warum ich hier poste, wirst Du in ca. 1 Monat (via Presseaussendung) noch erfahren. Die anderen Gründe habe ich hier schon gepostet


Deine  Problem als AWM sind mir, um es ganz drastisch zu formulieren, so egal wie der Sack Reis in China,
und ich wette 100:1, dass es der überwältigenden Mehrheit derer, die  hier liest  und postet  ebenfalls so geht.
Ich hatte jedenfalls nicht den Eindruck, dass dir  nach Jahren ungebremster Teilhabe 
 am Dialergeschäft die Herzen zufliegen.  Ausgenommen den Vertretern  der Branche hat
 hier noch nie jemand Begeisterung oder Zustimmung hier geäußert  (Oh Wunder..) 

Was deine  Ankündigung  betrifft,  nehme  ich stark an, dass es sich nicht um ein humanitäres Projekt handelt.
Daher  würde ich doch nochmal die NUB lesen, das Verbot kommerzieller Links und Werbung 
bezieht sich nicht nur auf Dialer,  sondern auf jede Form kommerzieller Werbung 
solltest du dir da  Hoffnungen machen, hier eine  Werbeplattform durch Wohlgefallensposterei 
aufbauen zu können, dürftest  du eine  herbe Enttäuschung erleben.  

Auch White- oder Blacklists von Webseiten (egal in welcher Form) sind davon nicht ausgenommen.
 Falls du dir mal  die Mühe machst, in zurückliegenden Threads zu lesen,  Links darauf 
sind ebenfalls sofort abgeschmettert und verschrottet worden. Solche Listen sind weder besonders hilfreich 
 noch zuverlässig und können im schlimmsten Fall  sogar juristische Probleme für 
das Forum (und damit den Betreibern) provozieren  und sind  daher eher contraproduktiv.   

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

Irgendwie dürftest Du da einen falschen Wissensstand haben. Ich bin KEIN ADW sondern ein NADW (None-Adult WM)

Außerdem, wenn Du mein Posting vielleicht nochmal durchließt, dann habe ich geschrieben daß ich hier NICHT das Produkt groß rausbringen möchte und hier die Links posten möchte, sondern mache das alles über eine Pressemitteilung. Ich denke aber, sobald es in der Presse ist, wird hier wohl auch "etwas" über dieses Produkt diskutiert werden. Du brauchst also keine Angst haben, daß ich das Forum hier "missbrauche".

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

da scheint Aufklärungsbedarf zu bestehen:


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie dürftest Du Da einen falschen Wissensstand haben.
> Ich bin KEIN ADW sondern ein NADW (None-Adult WM)


nanu , ich lese immer auf deinen (und allen anderen) Dialerseiten (sogar bei den  Osterhäschen) dass das  Angebot nur
 für über 18 gilt, und das sind nach meinem  Wissenstand Erwachsene, also zielen deine Angebote doch auf Kinder? 

Irgendwie verwirrt eure  selbstgebastelte Nomenklatur


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

Für mich ist ein ADW ein Webmaster der Erotik-Portale betreibt. Es können auch Erwachsene ( über 18 ) vielleicht mal ein Gedicht oder ein Märchen suchen - oder nicht ?

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist ein ADW ein Webmaster der Erotik-Portale betreibt.


Nenn das Kind beim Namen: Porno, unter Erotik versteh ich anderes.. 


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es aber können auch Erwachsene vielleicht mal ein Gedicht oder ein Märchen suchen - oder nicht ?


oder Hausaufgaben oder  kindliche Malvorlagen, streng dich nicht an, der KIKA Beitrag hat wohl gezeigt wo´s lang geht 
Die Gebrüder S. sind ja deine  Geschäftspartner, da solltest du doch Bescheid wissen.
(Ich hab die Seiten mit den entsprechenden Infos gespeichert)

und tschüss, hab was besseres zu tun als immer denselben Schmus zu lesen


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

(Adult = Porno = Erotik = Sex) Webmaster sind für mich das gleiche.

Hausaufgaben, Malvorlagen, Tierheime etc. bewerbe ich nicht und wegen der KIKA-Sendung weiß auch Sascha (durch mein Mail) einiges das in der Sendung nicht gezeigt wurde. Bei der KIKA Sendung ging es nicht prinzipell um Reptilien sondern Reptilien waren eben der Aufhänger. Genausogut hätte man auch Hamster, Ufos oder Eishockey nehmen können.

DAY


----------



## News (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Hausaufgaben [...] etc. bewerbe ich nicht


Doch. z.B. unter www.drittesre***.de


----------



## dvill (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich hier nicht so wie (fast) alle anonym poste, wirst Du sicher verstehen, wenn ich manche Fragen ignoriere wenn ich der Ansicht bin, das sie mir vielleicht (finanziell) schaden könnten.





			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Grund warum ich hier poste, wirst Du in ca. 1 Monat (via Presseaussendung) noch erfahren. Die anderen Gründe habe ich hier schon gepostet.


Wir hatten hier im Forum schon viele Macher des Gewerbes. Die anderen hatten wenigstens gradlinig ihren Standpunkt vertreten. Das entsprach nicht unserer Lieblingsposition, aber es war die Realität. Man konnte das wenigstens für die Gradlinigkeit respektieren.

Die jetzige Masche scheinbarer "Einsicht" ist das Schleimigste, was mir hier bisher vorkam. Es gibt keine Einsicht, weil das Geschäft unverändert bis zum letzten Tag fortgeführt wird, den das Gesetz zulässt.

Es gibt nur die Erkenntnis, dass es nach dem 17.6. nicht so weiterlaufen wird, wie gehabt. Für die Zeit danach wird was geplant, und alle Postings sind taktische Manöver bis dahin.

Die Zitate machen es deutlich. Es sind kommerzielle Postings. Die sind in diesem Forum gemäß NUBs nicht erwünscht. Am besten wäre, diesen Thread zu versenken oder wenigstens zu schließen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (25 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schrecklich, das ist zum Kotzen. Das sagt mehr als 100 Postings.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (25 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zitate machen es deutlich. Es sind kommerzielle Postings. Die sind in diesem Forum gemäß NUBs nicht erwünscht. Am besten wäre, diesen Thread zu versenken oder wenigstens zu schließen.
> Dietmar Vill



Na klar!  Jetzt warte mal ab und handle nicht voreilig.  Das von Dir so eine Reaktion kommt, war ja wohl logisch.

drit**eich*.de muss wohl ein Mitarbeiter falsch zugeordnet haben. 
Ist nun korregiert.   

DAY


----------



## dvill (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> drit**eich*.de muss wohl ein Mitarbeiter falsch zugeordnet haben.
> Ist nun korregiert.


GANZ TOLL, besser geht es nicht.

Genau das hatte ich mit schmieriger Taktik gemeint. Das Geschäft geht weiter. Der Verantwortliche hat nie was gewusst, was für sein Geschäft wesentlich ist. Fehler machen nur die anderen.

Das ist inszeniertes Theater mit kommerziellen Hintergrund.

Besser abstellen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> drit**eich*.de muss wohl ein Mitarbeiter falsch zugeordnet haben.
> Ist nun korregiert.


soso , der "schlampige" Mitarbeiter, man  kriegt auch kein zuverlässiges Personal mehr..

wer garantiert, dass morgen nicht bereits der Link von dem  "schlampigen" Mitarbeiter wiederhergestellt wird...

Verarsche hoch drei  ...


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2005)

Da dieser Thread nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr mit dem Threadthema zu tun hat 
Thread geschlossen.

Es steht frei einen neuen Thread mit adäquater  Überschrift zu öffnen. 

tf


----------

